# Plündermeister = GOTT?



## Gonzo73 (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Ich möchte mal eure Meinung zu folgendem Vorfall der sich in meiner Ex-RAID-Gilde zugetragen hat.

Wir sind ICC25...Ich bin mit meinem HEAL-Pala drin und wir sind beim 3ten Boss(Schiffs-Event). 

Als wir es geschafft haben schrieb ich in den Chat "KURZ AFK" das ich dringend pissen musste, der Loot hat mich nur minder interessiert. 
War LEDER und Stoff sowie schwere Rüssi Schuhe mit ZM (also Shami Gear) drin. Waren Stufe 264.

Als ich nach 1 Min wieder kam hat mich ein Gildenkollege angeschrieben das die Schuhe nimand haben wollte, und ob ich sie haben will. Klar dachte ich mir.

ich habe unsere Plündermeisterin angeschrieben und mein Interesse bekundet. 

Sie meinte das wäre ihr egal, ich bekomme die Schuhe nicht. Weil ich eine nicht offizielle AFK pause gemacht habe. 

Mir blieb die Spucke weg...WIE BITTE???


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch mehrmaliges Anschreiben hat nichts geholfen.

ich war natürlich total SAUER...den nächsten Boss SAUREFANG haben wir nätürlich nicht geschafft da ich der MT Heiler war und mich grad nicht auf meine Aufgabe konzentrieren konnte. 

Nach dem 4 Wipe hat der Leader den Raid aufgelöst.

ich habe noch meine Meinung in den Gildenchannel gepostet und habe die Gilde verlassen...


Was haltet ihr von dem "Zickigen" verhalten der Plündermeisterin?


----------



## Ayuran (1. Februar 2010)

ich finde das verhalten der plündermeisterin nicht in ordnung. WoW ist immer noch ein Spiel und da sollte man es nicht so ernst nehmen, dass keine afk pausen etc gemacht werden dürfen. Von daher ist dieses verhalten sogar eher kindisch. trotzdem finde ich ist dies kein grund die gilde zu verlassen da diese ja nicht nur aus der plündermeisterin besteht und so man auch einen anderen plündermeister einsetzten könnte


----------



## Mindadar (1. Februar 2010)

Naja du warst eindeutig im Falschen Raid würd ich sagen und dein Guildleaven (Wenn pm drin war) war auch berechtigt. 
Jegliches kurze afk gehen Mit einer Lootsperre zu bestrafen find ich Asozial. Da man halt mal auf Klo muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hätte genau das selbe getahn. Also respekt für diesen mut. Ich denke das du eine bessere gilde finden wirst die da nicht so Scheisse drin ist. Auf jeden fall drück ich dir die daumen


----------



## nagato26 (1. Februar 2010)

lol in der situation hätte ic hauch nicht mehr richtig gehealt und dann die kack gilde verlassen......

sowas ist einfach nur ein lächerliches verhalten des plündermeisters....


----------



## Gaueko (1. Februar 2010)

Ich find eher dein Verhalten interessant.



> Als wir es geschafft haben schrieb ich in den Chat "KURZ AFK" das ich dringend pissen musste, der Loot hat mich nur minder interessiert.
> War LEDER und Stoff sowie schwere Rüssi Schuhe mit ZM (also Shami Gear) drin. Waren Stufe 264.
> 
> Als ich nach 1 Min wieder kam hat mich ein Gildenkollege angeschrieben das die Schuhe nimand haben wollte, und ob ich sie haben will. Klar dachte ich mir.



Erst willst du nichts und dann verlässt du die Gilde, weil du etwas nicht bekommst das du einige Minuten vorher gar nicht wolltest.

Ein exzellentes Beispiel für die Mentalität der meisten heutigen Spieler.


----------



## Karius (1. Februar 2010)

Das ist die klassische Version eines Mimimi Threads. Was willst du schon hören.

1) Geht gar nicht
2) Plündermeister ist ein A...
3) Oh du armer
4) Kennst du Wayne?

Das wird höchstens ein Flamethread werden.

Sowas passiert jeden Tag. Find dich damit ab, pass dich an die Regeln an oder such dir ne Gilde in der es anders läuft.


----------



## Unfug (1. Februar 2010)

Ich frage mich eben wer hier zickig ist. Falls es ein fester Raid ist gibt es ja meistens Regeln, an die man sich halten sollte. Wenn du wegen sowas den Raid verlässt, hat er dir anscheinend nichts bedeutet bzw. du gehörst zu der Kategorie Spieler, die kein Interesse an einem netten Miteinander haben. Wenn es außerdem kein Item war, verstehe ich nicht wieso du dich aufregst. Da lief anscheinend vorher was nicht rund bei euch, ansonsten verlässt man wegen solchen Lapallien doch nicht den Raid. Ich habe mich immer auf meine Mitstreiter gefreut, bei uns herrscht eine sehr lockere und freundliche Atmosphäre, wo man über alles reden kann.


----------



## Leviathan666 (1. Februar 2010)

> Was haltet ihr von dem "Zickigen" verhalten der Plündermeisterin?


Die Frage ist eher wer von euch beiden zickig gewesen ist. 
Anstatt sich mit den Leuten nach dem Raid nochmal außeinander zu setzen verlässt du die Gilde.


----------



## HGVermillion (1. Februar 2010)

Sie ist PM und sie entscheidet. 

Wenn es gerade eine Raidgilde ist, dann wollen sie auch Ordnung halten, und zur einem etwas ordentlicheren Raid gehören nach ihrer Meinung wohl das man nur wärend den offiziellen Pausen afk geht.
Sie wollen wohl verhindern das wenn einer Pause macht sich dann der halbe Raid anschließt und ebenfalls "nur mal kurz" afk geht, und wer schonmal geraidet hat weiß das "kurz" von 20 sek bis 20 min dauern können ^^

Insofern ist das ihre entscheidung gewesen dich dafür zu bestrafen, das du afk bist. Da kann man nichts großartiges gegen machen.


----------



## wertzû (1. Februar 2010)

Gaueko schrieb:


> Ich find eher dein Verhalten interessant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Möchtegern Doktor! 
Ihn hat es am anfang nicht interessiert weil es SCHWERE Rüstung war. Es war schon besser doch er hat ein soziales verhalten und dachte das der Schami es braucht. Doch wo es niemand brauchte machte er trozdem need drauf. Nun verstanden?


----------



## xx-elf (1. Februar 2010)

Ganz ehrlich?

Ich weis nicht was du willst, einerseits sagst du der Loot ist dir egal (warscheinlich damit wir dich nicht als lootgeil abstempeln), gleichzeitig kannst du dich aber im Raid nicht mehr konzentrieren, weil der Raidleiter dir die (vollkommen unwichtigen) Schuhe nicht zugeteilt hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Nebenbei ist das wieder:

1.) Ein (so hart es klingt) Mimimithread

2.) Tausendmal dagewesen (zwar in ner Raidgilde und nicht rnd, sehe da aber keinen gewaltigen Unterschied)

3.) Sind wir keine Seelenklempner oder deine besten Freunde, die dich jetzt alle betüdeln und trösten werden.


Ist Höchstwarscheinlich eh ein Missverständniss oder evt. ein Verstoss deinerseits. Vllt. steht in den Raidregeln im Forum Afk gehen während der Lootphase ist aus logischen Gründen verboten (ist bei uns so und zwar zu recht.)

Was ich von dem ganzen halte? Nicht viel einerseits wissen wir überhaupt nichts genaues über die Situation (wie lange bis du in der Gilde, welchen Rang hast du (initated), kennst du den Raidleiter etc.) und andererseits lese ich hier sooo oft über dieses Thema, dass es mir ehrlich gesagt langsam nur noch egal ist.


Mfg
xx-elf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitepeach (1. Februar 2010)

Diese "Plündermeisterin" sitzt wahrscheinlich auf einem Stuhl mit Loch in der Sitzfläche und Eimer drunter...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Verhalten von dieser ist einfach albern, immerhin hast du mit deiner Notdurft bis nach dem Kampf gewartet, es soll auch Leute
geben, die damit keinen Vertrag haben und einfach gehen, wenn se müssen; wenn man Muss, dann muss man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sie müsste dir dafür eher noch dankbar sein, dass du gewartet hast...

Gilde leaven? Jo, das hätte ich in so einer Situation bestimmt auch gemacht. "Kein Real Life" während eines Raids hat auch seine Grenzen!


----------



## Phobius (1. Februar 2010)

Ich finde das Verhalten von euch beiden nicht in Ordnung.

Wenn die Blase drückt soll man auch aufs Klo dürfen. Das ist ein menschliches Bedürfniss welches sich nur bedingt herauszögern lässt. 

Auf der anderen Seite ist dein Verhalten aber sehr übereilt gewesen. Wieso gleich die Gilde wegen einem Loot verlassen, welchen du an sich gar nicht gebrauchen kannst?

Einfach mal ins Bett legen, eine Nacht drüber schlafen und am nächsten Tag mit der PM drüber reden. Denn jetzt darfst du dir wegen einem virtuellen Gegenstand, welcher dich nicht mal weiterbringt, eine neue (Raid- ) Gilde suchen.


----------



## echterman (1. Februar 2010)

tja, ich kann mich den vorredner im großen teil anschließen. a) du wolltest das item eh nicht, b) gehst afk ohne einen Grund dabei zu schreiben warum du afk gehst, denn wenn man schreibt das ein rohrbruch bevorsteht hat keiner was dagegen. also ich finde deine guildleave aktion derbe übertrieben.

klares beispiel für itemgeilheit der leute...


----------



## Erulan (1. Februar 2010)

naja ich sag mal beiderseitiges fail.
gut du hast mit druck auf blase das schiffsevent geheilt, ok das dann nach boss mal erleichterung angesagt is,ok verständlich^^ kann ja net jeder auf cartman 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
verhalten der pm net ok. sie kann ja sagen = warum warste afk oder hast vorher net bedarf gemeldet? mann kann im einzelfall alles klären und is auch verständlich. gut der raidende geht klar auf dein konto. gildenleave war auch net ok. da hättest du dich direkt an raidleader wenden können, dafür isser da der hatt dan das letzte wort. zur not kannste ne "eilbeschwerde" an nen offi richten das er da mal nachfagt. merke =nix wird so heiß gegessen wies gekocht wird.

lfg
eru


----------



## Tikume (1. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> ich habe noch meine Meinung in den Gildenchannel gepostet und habe die Gilde verlassen...
> 
> 
> Was haltet ihr von dem "Zickigen" verhalten der Plündermeisterin?



Ein Raid ist halt auf eine gewisse Disziplin angewiesen und wenn der Raidleiter was entscheidet ist es halt so. Wenn man was dagegen hat muss man das im Gildenforum diskutieren oder im TS nach dem Raid.

Bezeichnend finde ich es allerdings dass Du deswegen im Gildenchat rummaulst und dann die Gilde verlässt. Als Raidleiter wäre ich wohl froh dass Du weg bist.


----------



## Natar (1. Februar 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Ok, nächste Schublade. Ich hol schon mal Chips bis die Mods ein Einsehen haben. ^^
> Denn dich werden mit Sicherheit bald wohlverdiente Flames treffen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das war ja nicht mal ernstgemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

es gibt dazu wirklich nicht viel zu sagen ausser pech gehabt
so einen thread gibts so was von x-mal

bin draussen *snüff*


----------



## HMC-Pretender (1. Februar 2010)

Du machst deine Pausen wann du willst, bekommst denen Tank nicht geheilt und maulst dann noch rum, wegen Items, die dich sowieso nicht interessieren? Dein Raid wird dich wirklich vermissen...


----------



## Mindadar (1. Februar 2010)

Mhm ich denke langsam wirklich an nen neuen Thread....die Ausbeute der Raidgilden die nicht mal ihre Member aufs klo gehen lassen weil sie müssen?!


----------



## Karius (1. Februar 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> es gibt dazu wirklich nicht viel zu sagen ausser pech gehabt



Ja, eigentlich kann man nicht wirklich was sagen.

Ich kann spekulieren. Jeden den ich in den Jahren kennengelernt habe, der wegen einem Item rummault, AFK Strafen aufgedrückt bekommt oder dann auch noch wegen einem item die Gilde verlässt hatte charakterliche Verfehlungen noch und nöcher. Meist wurden die Strafen eh nur angesetzt weil derjenige sich ständig daneben benimmt. 

Wer nach einem Item die Gilde verläßt hat keine wirklich starke Bindung zur Gilde und ist auch für eine Gemeinschaft meist untragbar weil zu einer Beziehung, welcher art auch immer, nachgeben genauso gehört. 

Daher wäre ja zumindest mal eine Gegendarstellung der anderen Partei nötig. 

Da das nicht geht, ist es eben nur ein Heul-/Flamethread und nur dazu da, dass andere auf ihm rumhacken können. Ergo: lieber dichtmachen.


----------



## xx-elf (1. Februar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Kansch net sagen....hab se noch nie gesehen...aber die die ich gesehen habe...außer eine..Waren eig alle verdammt hübsch...Aber mit seiner freundin wow zocken wär nix für mich....ich mein da hat man kein fluchtpunkt mehr vor ihr....




Besonders wenn der Kerl Tank ist und seine Freundin z.B. aus Beziehungsfrust einfach mal die Heilung einstellt (alles schon mitbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## Kakarott85 (1. Februar 2010)

Ich gehe vorbereitet in einen Raid, was bedeutet das ich meine Flasks, Bufffood (wenn abweichend vom zur verfügung gestellten Fischmahl) und Pots dabei habe UND das ich mich vorher darum kümmere das ich nicht wärend des Raids unverhofft afk gehen muss, sprich ich esse vor dem Raid oder verschiebe es auf danach UND ich gehe vorher auf klo, mag ja sein das jemand ne schwache Blase hat, aber der Rest ist einfach selbst Schuld wenn man das letzte mal 6 Std vorm Raid Pissen war und dazwischen 3 Liter Coke gesoffen hat!

Die einzige Zicke ich in dieser Situation entdecken kann, bist du, der du dich wegen nem Paar Schuhe geweigert hast weiter zu heilen, gleich nachm Raid der wegen dir zu ner Runde Repkostenfarmen wurde die Gilde leavest und dann auch noch meinst das ganze hier anprangern zu müssen in der Hoffnung das dir wer für den nächsten Raid ne Großpackung Papmers zuschickt.


----------



## Davatar (1. Februar 2010)

Es gibt meiner Meinung nach 3 Möglichkeiten:
Möglichkeit 1: Ihr habt schriftliche Raidregeln und darin steht, dass man sich ein AFK genehmigen lassen muss. Dann war die Situation klar und wenn die Raidleitung sagt "ist nicht", dann ist auch nicht.
Möglichkeit 2: Ihr habt schriftliche Raidregeln, die nichts übers AFK gehen beinhalten. Dann müsste man halt mal drüber sprechen, die ganze Situation klar stellen und dann die Regeln entsprechend erweitern. Es war nicht ganz korrek, wie sich die Raidleitung verhalten hat, aber durchaus verständlich.
Möglichkeit 3: Ihr habt keine schriftlichen Raidregeln. Dann wars nicht korrekt, wie sich die Raidleitung verhalten hat.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (1. Februar 2010)

Ich darf mal als PM unseres Raids / unserer Gilde sagen das wir bei den Loots auch mal warten. Aber wenn jemand einfach afk geht ohne was zu sagen dann hat er entweder Glück wenn es noch nicht gedisst wurde oder er hat schlichtweg Pech gehabt.

Was dein Verhalten danach angeht .. den MT zb sterben zu lassen .. Bei mir wärst du nach dem zweiten Wipe aus Raid geflogen. Da hätte ich dann sogar mal extra Recount angemacht. Wegen nem Item einen Raid sterben lassen zeigt mir das du den Sinn eines MMORPGs nicht wirklich verstanden hast und ein Itemgeiler ... (Eigenszensur wegen Forenregeln) bist der es nicht anders verdient hast die Lila Pixel nicht bekommen zu haben.

Und bei mir hättest du gar nicht im Gildenchat wegen dem Item so rumflamen können weil Ich dich vorher aus der Gilde gekickt hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yveri1985 (1. Februar 2010)

ich frag mich was in manchen koepfen so vor sich geht
wenn man fuer die lootverteilung eben mal afk is weil man eben pinkeln muss , sich was zu trinken holt , oder vadda nach ner kippe anschnorren muss , wichtig is doch im endeffekt nur das man beim naechsten rdycheck ob alle bereit fuer den naechsten boss sind wieder anwesend is....

wenn ich mit meinem palatank in ner ini bin , dann interessiert mich natuerlich primaer tank-platte
allerdings wenn niemand anders bedarf drauf hat , und interessenten-freies item evtl in mein heal-eq passn wuerd , egal ob stoff leder oder schwere ruessi , dann wuerd ich es auch schon gern mitnehmen
und ne zickige pluendermeisterin die denkt sie hat dicke Cojónes kann einem in diesem moment auch echt den letzten nerv rauben... irgendwo kann ich den TE schon verstehn das er dann auch prompt beim naechsten boss nen bissl zickig is und einfach ma den tank eher sterben laesst als er eigtl koennte...
die gilde zu verlassen find ich alkerdings ziemlich low, waer besser gewesn du waerst nachm raid ins bett, am naechsten tag nochma on und haettest ihr dann nochma die meinung gegeigt , und wenn sie dann immer noch die pluendermeisterin im god-mode spielt haettst immer noch quitten koennen....

manche sagen der TE waere itemgeil ?! lol, was isn dann die PM die nen item eher entzaubert als das sie es einem raid-teilnehmer ueberlaesst.... also bitte <.<


----------



## Gonzo73 (1. Februar 2010)

So, Danke erstmal für eure Meinungen. 

ein paar Hintergrundinfos bin euch wohl noch schuldig. 

Also...die PM ist auch die 2te Gildemmeisterin. 

1. Ich war mit 3 80ern in der Gilde. Durfte aber nur mit einem MAIN-Char mitraiden...ob der nun was aus der INI braucht oder nicht. 

2. Im RAID wurden die Member "bestraft" wenn die keinen Flask dabei hatten. Sie hatte immer genügend dabei und postet sie Preise gleich mit. 55 G für ein Fläschen, und darunter der Satz "STRAFE MUSS SEIN"

Das war ihr Motto! Vielleicht lernst du es ja für das nächste mal...

Ja, ne...wo sind wir den hier...KINDERGARTEN???

Hat nur noch gefeht das man sie mit MAMA angesprochen hat...


----------



## xx-elf (1. Februar 2010)

Du weist schon das dass was du da anprangerst standart ist oder?

1.) Nur mitm Mainchar raiden ist bei Raids normal? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für alles andere gibt es Twinkraids. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2.) Klar werden Member ohne Flasks bestraft. Bufffood, Fläschen/Elexiere und gereppt gehöhren zum Raid 100% dazu..... . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und das sie Flasks für den Raid mitbringt, die aber auch verkauft ist vollkommen in Ordnung, bei uns kosten die an Raidtagen (Mittwoch und Wochenende) auch 40-60g im Ah. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (1. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> So, Danke erstmal für eure Meinungen.
> 
> ein paar Hintergrundinfos bin euch wohl noch schuldig.
> 
> ...



Habs dir eben schon gesagt. Das verhalten dieser dame ist unter allem niveau, Spendet man nich normaler weiße seinen Raidmitgliedern flasks wenn diese zufälliger weiße mal keine haben? Naja egal. Ich denke eher das diese dame ein großes Psychologisches problem hat und dringend kinder braucht die sie erziehen kann....dann erzieht sie zumindestens keine Raidmember mehr ^^ 




Edit: Karius dem kann ich nur zustimmen......was is den heut los hier? des postn dauert 2minuten und das threadöffnen auch ne minute....toller zeitvertreib aber naja...


----------



## Arosk (1. Februar 2010)

Bedarf vor Gier Raids <3 NN PM


----------



## Sapper13 (1. Februar 2010)

Gaueko schrieb:


> Ich find eher dein Verhalten interessant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke! Ich wollte es auch schreiben. Ich habs erst am Ende des Raids geschnallt. Wenn er es doch nicht haben will, warum macht er da so Fass auf.

Wenns nen Item of Interest gewesen wäre okay, aber so......echt mal wieder typisch so Leute.


----------



## Kakarott85 (1. Februar 2010)

Sorry, aber den Post muss ich mal ein wenig zerplücken ;-)



Gonzo73 schrieb:


> So, Danke erstmal für eure Meinungen.
> 
> ein paar Hintergrundinfos bin euch wohl noch schuldig.
> 
> Also...die PM ist auch die 2te Gildemmeisterin.


War klar das die PM zumindest einen hohen Rang in der Gilde haben muss, ich würde auch nicht jeden Frischling in der Porbezeit PM machen lassen!



> 1. Ich war mit 3 80ern in der Gilde. Durfte aber nur mit einem MAIN-Char mitraiden...ob der nun was aus der INI braucht oder nicht.


Öhm, also ich weis ja nicht wie das beim Rest aussieht, aber ich bin es seit Classic so gewohnt das bis eine Ini auf Farmstatus ist vorrangig die Mains mitgenommen werden um auch alle Bosse schnellstmöglich zu legen, statt Monatelang die Twinks am 1. Boss wipen zu lassen.



> 2. Im RAID wurden die Member "bestraft" wenn die keinen Flask dabei hatten. Sie hatte immer genügend dabei und postet sie Preise gleich mit. 55 G für ein Fläschen, und darunter der Satz "STRAFE MUSS SEIN"
> 
> Das war ihr Motto! Vielleicht lernst du es ja für das nächste mal...


Vollkommen richtig so! Wer unvorbereitet zum Raid erscheint hat selbst Schuld. Fläschen gehören halt dazu und wenn dir die kosten für 3-4 Flasks (jeh nach Raiddauer) zu viel sind zum Raiden, dann frag ma lieber nicht was wir früher ausgegeben haben als du noch alles kreuz und quer schlucken konntest UND musstest um im Content vorran zu kommen. Nur den "Strafpreis" finde ich ein wenig hoch, aber ich denke der wird absichtlich so sein das man es sich beim nächsten Mal zweimal überlegt ohne sein Zeug zum Raid zu erscheinen.



> Ja, ne...wo sind wir den hier...KINDERGARTEN???
> 
> Hat nur noch gefeht das man sie mit MAMA angesprochen hat...


Dazu hab ich jetzt nichts zu sagen.




Mindadar schrieb:


> Habs dir eben schon gesagt. Das verhalten dieser dame ist unter allem niveau, Spendet man nich normaler weiße seinen Raidmitgliedern flasks wenn diese zufälliger weiße mal keine haben? Naja egal. Ich denke eher das diese dame ein großes Psychologisches problem hat und dringend kinder braucht die sie erziehen kann....dann erzieht sie zumindestens keine Raidmember mehr ^^


 Das machst du 3-4 mal hintereinander, dann platzt auch dir der Hutkragen, weil jeder der Meinung ist er müsse ja nichts mehr mitnehmen weil du ja alles sponsorst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (1. Februar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Das wäre dann Bann Nr. 4 und /ingore Natar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




oh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gibts ne möglichkeit zu sehen wo man überal auf ignore ist?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> na ja geht wieder



btt


> 1. Ich war mit 3 80ern in der Gilde. Durfte aber nur mit einem MAIN-Char mitraiden...ob der nun was aus der INI braucht oder nicht.
> 
> 2. Im RAID wurden die Member "bestraft" wenn die keinen Flask dabei hatten. Sie hatte immer genügend dabei und postet sie Preise gleich mit. 55 G für ein Fläschen, und darunter der Satz "STRAFE MUSS SEIN"



raidgilden haben halt oftmals "regeln". Wer sie akzeptiert, kann drin bleiben, wer nicht, hat die freie entscheidung sich eine andere zu suchen


----------



## Sinthorix (1. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> ich war natürlich total SAUER...den nächsten Boss SAUREFANG haben wir nätürlich nicht geschafft da ich der MT Heiler war und mich grad nicht auf meine Aufgabe konzentrieren konnte.



so wie ich es interpretiere hast du absichtlich den Raid wipen lassen? 
finde dass von DIR eine assi Aktion!


----------



## Jurok (1. Februar 2010)

Also ich hätte mich genauso aufgeregt... es geht doch einfach ums Prinzip, ob er nun need hatte oder nicht. Er hatte geschrieben das er kurz AFK ist und wenn ihn dann jemand anschreibt und sagt ihm das er die Schuhe haben kann... ist ja klar, würd ich auch denken cool, hat niemand gebraucht und ob Schwere Rüssi... naja ist doch egal als Heiler. Wenn mich dann allerdings sone Tuss so blöd anmachen würde und mit einer dermaßen billigen Antwort wegen hier "illegalem" afk xD würd ich auch denken ist die einfach nur so dermaßen Blond oder was schluckt den die für Pillen?! 
Also meiner Ansicht nach hat ein Plündermeister und genauso die Raidleitung eben eine Verantwortung, damit eben der Raid immer schön abläuft und jeder im großen und ganzen zufrieden ist. Sonst gibts halt wegen so kleinigkeiten Stress und der Spielspaß sinkt gegen null. Fehler macht ja jeder mal, das ist menschlich. Aber sie hätte sich auch Zeit lassen können und vielleicht nocheinmal den Log nachschauen oder andere aus dem Raid fragen können. Sone Gestalt wär bei mir auf /ig und wenn nicht ein paar andere Gildenkollegen mitgeredet hätten, hätt ich die Gilde genauso verlassen. 

Mfg


----------



## Gonzo73 (1. Februar 2010)

Das ist schon an sich richtig das dies Standart ist. Nur diese Kommentare waren völlig überflüssig.


----------



## Karius (1. Februar 2010)

Letztlich gibt es für jeden Geschmack eine Gilde. In meiner hätte man mit so einer Larifari Einstellung auch keine grosse Zukunft. Wer buffmats nicht dabei hat... Wie kann man nur ohne genug Buffmats zu Raid erscheinen? Am besten noch ungereppt. 

Jeder hat dafür zu sorgen das er gebufft, gereppt und anwesend ist. Wer Zeit vergeuden will kann auch in PUGs gehen. Oder in reine Funraids. In einer Progressgilde ist das eine Selbstverständlichkeit, dass man nicht die Zeit der anderen verschwendet oder suboptimal enchantet, gesockelt, (talente) oder eben gebufft zum Raid erscheint. 

Ich wäre der erste Verfechter von DKP und Goldstrafen wenn die Leute es anders nicht begreifen. Es ist schon nett genug wenn man schlechtes Spiel wohlwollend hinnimmt ohne es sofort zu bestrafen. 

Wenn man sowas zu lange durchgehen läßt tanzen einem die Leute dann nur noch auf der Nase rum. Das hab ich selbst bei vielen jüngeren Vielspielern erlebt. Gutes Equip und relativ gute Spieler aber für die Gemeinschaft eine echte Belastung. Ne kein Bock auf PdK ich brauch da nichts mehr. 
Könnt ihr mich dann für Putrice reinnehmen, von Modermine brauch ich nichts. 
Sry das ich zu spät bin, war noch im Kino...(aber angemeldet ^^)
Besonders geil: Ich spiel meinen Warri nur noch weil ich Shadowmorne will. Mit Cata reroll ich. ???

Ich wäre als RL glaub ich noch viel ungenießbarer. (Zeigen zumindest die Erfahrungen) Wenn ich was nicht leiden kann ist das rumgepimmel. Wer nicht 100% bringen will, soll sich einfach nicht anmelden. Das ganze soll Spass machen und das hat auch damit zu tun, das man nicht ständig Stöcke zwischen die Beine geworfen bekommt. 

Raiden macht Spass, nicht warten oder unnötige diskutieren.


----------



## Dread01 (1. Februar 2010)

Das große Problem in den meißten Raids ist das es wenige gibt die konsequent und diszipliniert sind und (meißt) den Rest.
Wenn jeder in einem Raid tut was er will, wird die Raidgruppe nicht weit kommen.
Deswegen legt man Regeln fest.

Sollte man diese Regeln nicht kennen kann man sie bestimmt erfragen bzw. nachlesen,
Hat man darauf keine Lust, muß man nicht mit der Truppe raiden.
Wenn es zudem noch um ein Item geht das, eigentlich, nicht enorm wichtig ist und einen nicht bzw. kaum verbessert, ist es dann nicht tatsächlich besser einen Spliter daraus zu machen und diesen dann "für den Raid" wieder zu verwerten ?
Ich kenne das eigentlich so, das Trashitems entzaubert werden und die Materialen den Raidern unterstüzend beigesteuert werden können für Verzauberungen.

Das Thema Main vor Twinks sollte eigentlich selbstverständlich sein.

Ansonsten gilt hier vorwiegend ein Problem mit Authorität.
Das schöne ist aber, Wow ist ein Spiel das man spielen kann - aber nicht muß.
Wer gewisse Probleme mit sozialem Verhalten in einer Gruppe bzw. Gruppendynamik hat der kann Wow auch z.T. alleine geniessen.

Ansonsten lautet das Motto eben Teamwork - in beiden Richtungen.
Ohne Raider keine Raidgruppe - ohne Raidleitung/PM kein Vortschritt.


----------



## Lari (1. Februar 2010)

Ein fehlnder Paladin verursacht aber keine Saurfang Wipes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Davon ab: Regeln sind Regeln.
Ohne Flasks zum Raid = Flasks holen (liegen ja bei uns auf der Gildenbank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Fischmahl gibts so.
Unpünktlich = 5 Fischmahle Strafe
Grobe Patzer, die Wipes verursachen = Strafgedicht

Das mit dem Loot ist jetzt ein klein wenig doof gelaufen, da stimme ich zu, dennoch ist es gerade bei 25 Mann wichtig Regeln zu haben und vor allem einzuhalten, wenn man halbwegs vernünftig raiden will. Das Handhabe ich nicht anders im 25er Raid. Nach dem Bosskampf unflasked (nach vorheriger Ansage) = kein Loot. Selbst wenn er der einzige wäre, der es brauchen kann.


----------



## Malohin (1. Februar 2010)

Kakarott85 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber den Post muss ich mal [......] weil du ja alles sponsorst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...aber sowas von...


----------



## Gonzo73 (1. Februar 2010)

Sinthorix schrieb:


> so wie ich es interpretiere hast du absichtlich den Raid wipen lassen?
> finde dass von DIR eine assi Aktion!




Nein nicht Absichtlich...vll. Indirekt...

Ich weiss nicht ob du im ICC25 Saurefang schon gemacht hast, aber wenn du da nicht 100% bei der Sache bist kommen einfach Fehler rein. 

Die woche davor hat es geklappt...nach dem 2ten Try^^


----------



## Starfros (1. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ich möchte mal eure Meinung zu folgendem Vorfall der sich in meiner Ex-RAID-Gilde zugetragen hat.
> 
> ...



ich gehe mal davon aus das es eine Feste Stamm Gruppe ist .

Es kommt drauf an was bei euch festgelegt ist mit diversen Pausen oder in der Art.

Da du Plattenträger bist ,ist es nach meiner Auffassung legitim afk zu gehen für was auch immer weil der Loot nichts für dich hatte.
Das man dir es aber verweigert den Loot nachträglich zu geben weil du dich ggf. damit verbessern kannst ,sei es auch für eine ID lang, find ich schon affig.

Für mich als Raidleader würde ich es jedem geben der sich verbessern kann (für mind. DKP ,wenn es bei euch so ist) als daraus einen splitter zu machen. 

Aber dein fehler ist es leider auch das du die Gilde deswegen verlassen hast , wäre besser gewesen im Forum bzw. im TS dein Standpunkt dar zustellen und auf reaktionen von anderen warten , wenn nicht sogar vom Plündimeister selbst. 
Aber da es kein absolutes Need deinerseits ist , kann man das auch unterm Tisch fallen lassen und ihr /Ihm die meinung freundlichst zukommen lassen und gut is.


----------



## BlackWyvern (1. Februar 2010)

Bei uns wird geraided mit welchen char man will, es sollte halt zwischen Tanks/Healer/range/mili ausgeglichen sein. Fisch wird von dem gestellt der am schnellsten ist, passiert auch mal das 2 Fische stehen. Wenn jmd flask/elexiere fehlen, wayne hat sicher jemand mehrere mit, und dafür zahlen kommt garnicht in frage. Wir arbeiten ja zusammen um durch die Raid Ini zu kommen, wieso dann jmd Abstrafen. Vielleicht haben wir Glück das in unsere Gilde keine Schnorrer dabei sind und es eh selten vorkommt das was fehlt.


 Blacky


----------



## Kakarott85 (1. Februar 2010)

Ganz deiner Meinung Karius =)
Sorry an die die es anders sehen, aber wenn die Leute es nichtmal mehr schaffen sich rechtzeitig gereppt, und mit Buffzeug im Rucksack vor die Ini zu stellen, ist es nicht mehr weit bis wir wieder 10min nach Raidbeginn 90% der Leute vom Arsch der Welt aus ranporten müssen. (*fröstel* waren das Zeiten als Hexer noch 60 Seelensplitter oder mehr brauchten um erst alle zu porten die nicht rechtzeitig kamen, seele zu setzen und womöglich noch alle mit HP Stones zu versorgen... wobei, mein mage hatte es damals auch nicht viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Mindadar (1. Februar 2010)

Sollte eine Raidgruppe nicht dazu da sein um spaß am spiel zu haben und mit dem mitspielern im Raid spaß zu haben? Oder raidet ihr nur wegen der epics und nicht wegen der erfahrung oder dem Erfolg etwas geschafft zu haben bzw besiegt zu haben was Azeroth bedroht? 
Klar sollte es gewisse Regeln in einem Raid geben. 
Aber Feste Pausenzeitenlegen -> Schwachsinn!!!
Flasks/bufffood etc mithaben->Pflicht->Kann mal passieren das man es vergisst ja. Aber, dann dafür mehr als Ah preise zu verlangen als Pm ist Scheisse. 

Wie sagte mein Vorposter? Wow ist ein Spiel welches man spielen kann->Um Spaß zu haben & nicht wegen der Epics bzw Charackter Verfeinerung. Ich bin der meinung das das Spiel spaß machen sollte und man auch spaß mit seinen Mitmenschen im spiel hat. Oder würdet ihr in eurem RL auch so streng mit euren Mitmenschen umgehen? 
Ich denke das viele mal wieder die augen öffnen sollten und sich an den Kopf fassen sollten. ES IST NUR EIN SPIEL und keine Egopushmaschine bzw schwanzvergleichspiel.


----------



## Mindadar (1. Februar 2010)

BlackWyvern schrieb:


> Bei uns wird geraided mit welchen char man will, es sollte halt zwischen Tanks/Healer/range/mili ausgeglichen sein. Fisch wird von dem gestellt der am schnellsten ist, passiert auch mal das 2 Fische stehen. Wenn jmd flask/elexiere fehlen, wayne hat sicher jemand mehrere mit, und dafür zahlen kommt garnicht in frage. Wir arbeiten ja zusammen um durch die Raid Ini zu kommen, wieso dann jmd Abstrafen. Vielleicht haben wir Glück das in unsere Gilde keine Schnorrer dabei sind und es eh selten vorkommt das was fehlt.
> 
> 
> Blacky




/sigh SO sollte das sein und nicht anders....


----------



## Gonzo73 (1. Februar 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Ein fehlnder Paladin verursacht aber keine Saurfang Wipes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vielleicht nicht als DD. Aber als MT HEAL hast du zumindest die möglichkeit die Tank´s oben zu halten.


----------



## Starfros (1. Februar 2010)

Kakarott85 schrieb:


> Die einzige Zicke ich in dieser Situation entdecken kann, bist du, der du dich wegen nem Paar Schuhe geweigert hast weiter zu heilen,



Lesen ist schon eine gute sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er hat sich nicht geweigert sondern konnte sich nicht 100% wegen dem Vorfall konzentrieren.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kakarott85 (1. Februar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> /sigh SO sollte das sein und nicht anders....


Okay und jetzt mal an euch beide eine Frage, was würdet ihr anstelle eines Raidleiters tun wenn jemand meint lootbedingt bei jedem Boss den Char wechseln zu müssen und dann noch auf keinem seiner 4 Twinks irgentwelche Tränke oder Flasks hat/benutzt?

Mag ja etwas überspitzt sein, aber in der World of Ninjacraft ist es nicht nur möglich, sondern mit einer warscheinlich von 99,9999999% schon mindestens tausend mal passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
@Starfros: wenn jemand meint einen auf Sex and the City zu machen und wegen nem paar Schuhe unbrauchbar wird, dann ist er/sie entweder tatsächlich aus besagter Serie, oder redet sich herraus. Sorry aber mir kann keiner erzählen das er ja wegen nem suboptimalen Item so aufgeregt war das er es nicht mehr schafft ein paar Knöpfe in der richtigen Reihenfolge zu drücken!
Meine Schlussfolgerung daraus, ein netter Versuch Arbeitsverweigerung (mir fällt grad kein besseres Wort ein) schön zu reden.


----------



## Mindadar (1. Februar 2010)

Kakarott85 schrieb:


> Okay und jetzt mal an euch beide eine Frage, was würdet ihr anstelle eines Raidleiters tun wenn jemand meint lootbedingt bei jedem Boss den Char wechseln zu müssen und dann noch auf keinem seiner 4 Twinks irgentwelche Tränke oder Flasks hat/benutzt?
> 
> Mag ja etwas überspitzt sein, aber in der World of Ninjacraft ist es nicht nur möglich, sondern mit einer warscheinlich von 99,9999999% schon mindestens tausend mal passiert
> 
> ...




Mhm man sollte an die gute seite der menschen hoffen und wirklich hoffen das diese den raid nicht ausnutzen, dieses umloggen wegen teile für twinks ist scheiss->erst Mainchar ini bzw raidcontent clearen dann erst mit seinen Twinks rein.....


----------



## Gonzo73 (1. Februar 2010)

BlackWyvern schrieb:


> Bei uns wird geraided mit welchen char man will, es sollte halt zwischen Tanks/Healer/range/mili ausgeglichen sein. Fisch wird von dem gestellt der am schnellsten ist, passiert auch mal das 2 Fische stehen. Wenn jmd flask/elexiere fehlen, wayne hat sicher jemand mehrere mit, und dafür zahlen kommt garnicht in frage. Wir arbeiten ja zusammen um durch die Raid Ini zu kommen, wieso dann jmd Abstrafen. Vielleicht haben wir Glück das in unsere Gilde keine Schnorrer dabei sind und es eh selten vorkommt das was fehlt.
> 
> 
> Blacky




DANKE, DANKE, DANKE...endlich versteht mich mal jemand


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (1. Februar 2010)

Bei 6 Heilern (vermutlich) hätte auch ein anderer zumindest unterstützen können, nachdem man beim zweiten Try merkt der MT kippt um.
Und wenn der MT bei Saurfang umkippt, dann stimmt da etwas ganz gewaltig nicht.
Wenn man bei Saurfang die Male sterben lässt machst den Spaß im 25er mit 3 Heilern. Ich lass prinzipiell keinen Sterben, aber die Taktik scheint ja weit verbreitet zu sein.
Deine miese Laune wird die Wipes also nicht unbedingt aleine verschuldet haben.


----------



## Karius (1. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> DANKE, DANKE, DANKE...endlich versteht mich mal jemand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist das schöne am Forum. Auch wenn einem nach hundert guten Posts ein Licht aufgehen könnte, man kann auch einfach warten bis einem mal jemand zustimmmt oder der gleichen Meinung ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dread01 (1. Februar 2010)

Es ist immer die Frage was man will.
In einer Progressgilde sind einfach andere Vorraussetzungen als in einem Funraid.

Wer schnellen Fortschritt will muß was dafür tun.
Wem das nicht so wichtig ist, der kann gerne sein Leistung schleifen lassen.

Unterm Strich: jeder kann/darf entscheiden wie weit er gehen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gonzo73 (1. Februar 2010)

Dread01 schrieb:


> Es ist immer die Frage was man will.
> In einer Progressgilde sind einfach andere Vorraussetzungen als in einem Funraid.
> 
> Wer schnellen Fortschritt will muß was dafür tun.
> ...




Wenn es mir das ITEM egal gewesen wäre, hätte ich mich nicht darüber aufgeregt und hätte somit auch nicht die Gilde verlassen.

In ICC10/25 troppte seit den letzten 4 Runs noch nie was für HEAL Pala. Zumindest nicht bei mir. (ich weiss mimimimi...:-)

Da grad leider mein Atlasloot Addon rumspinnt, habe ich grad auch keinen Überblick.


----------



## mrlol_m (1. Februar 2010)

Das bescheuerte dran is man kann nix dagagen machen der pm gibt das teil nicht her also bekommst nix am besten igno und hoffen bekommst das gleiche schnell wieder


----------



## BlackWyvern (1. Februar 2010)

Kakarott85 schrieb:


> Okay und jetzt mal an euch beide eine Frage, was würdet ihr anstelle eines Raidleiters tun wenn jemand meint lootbedingt bei jedem Boss den Char wechseln zu müssen und dann noch auf keinem seiner 4 Twinks irgentwelche Tränke oder Flasks hat/benutzt?
> 
> Mag ja etwas überspitzt sein, aber in der World of Ninjacraft ist es nicht nur möglich, sondern mit einer warscheinlich von 99,9999999% schon mindestens tausend mal passiert
> 
> ...




 Kommt auf die Raid ini drauf an, sind es firsttrys würde keiner unserer Spieler auf die Idee kommen mit nen Twink zu kommen, außer wir wollen es als Raid (sprich einen Healer mehr kann nit schaden). Falls die Raid Ini auf Farmstatus, kann er auch x mal umloggen, in der Gildenbank sind genug Sachen de er vorn Port holen kann, falls er das vergisst, wirds ihm gegeben, ich in alchy hab immer mehr als genug Flasks mit, egal welcher Sorte, und ein Fischmahl mehr oder weniger gestellt is auch wayne. Wir wollen Spaß haben, loot bekommen für unsere Chars.

 Kleinigkeiten wie buff-food / Flasks sind es nicht wert darüber zu Streiten. Da es durchaus vorkommt das jmd alles vergisst, wird er gebeten nach dem Raid was in die Gildenkasse zu werfen, oder verbrauchtes wieder aufzustocken. Hatten noch nie ein Problem damit, und wir reppen alle auf kosten der Gildenkasse, somit ist das Gold was er einzahlt ebenfalls für seine repps.


 Blacky


----------



## Komicus (1. Februar 2010)

Ich mach in den Gildenraids immer den Plündermeister und weils auch einmal vorgekommen ist das einer ohne abmeldung afk war bei der verteilung gibts jetzt vorher immer ein rdy check ob alle da sind^^ Aber in Random ist es ähnlich wie zu anfang beschrieben, meistens bekommens die Leute aus der Gilde des Plündermeisters kommentarlos zugesteckt und wer sich beschwert wird dann genauso kommentarlos aus der Gruppe gekickt.Ist also auf allen servern so falls es dich tröstet, schwaches Bild für die Spieler aber arschlochkinder gibts nunmal mehr als anständige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kakarott85 (1. Februar 2010)

BlackWyvern schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Raid ini drauf an, sind es firsttrys würde keiner unserer Spieler auf die Idee kommen mit nen Twink zu kommen, außer wir wollen es als Raid (sprich einen Healer mehr kann nit schaden). Falls die Raid Ini auf Farmstatus, kann er auch x mal umloggen, in der Gildenbank sind genug Sachen de er vorn Port holen kann, falls er das vergisst, wirds ihm gegeben, ich in alchy hab immer mehr als genug Flasks mit, egal welcher Sorte, und ein Fischmahl mehr oder weniger gestellt is auch wayne. Wir wollen Spaß haben, loot bekommen für unsere Chars.
> 
> Kleinigkeiten wie buff-food / Flasks sind es nicht wert darüber zu Streiten. Da es durchaus vorkommt das jmd alles vergisst, wird er gebeten nach dem Raid was in die Gildenkasse zu werfen, oder verbrauchtes wieder aufzustocken. Hatten noch nie ein Problem damit, und wir reppen alle auf kosten der Gildenkasse, somit ist das Gold was er einzahlt ebenfalls für seine repps.
> 
> ...


Gut, behalte diesen deinen Post im Hinterkopf und lese dann nochmal genau was der TE geschrieben hat.


> 1. Ich war mit 3 80ern in der Gilde. Durfte aber nur mit einem MAIN-Char mitraiden...ob der nun was aus der INI braucht oder nicht.


 Das interpretiere ich hier so als wenn er sich noch darüber aufregt nur mit seinem Main (einem Heiler) nach ICC zu dürfen, obwohl doch seine Twinks auch Itemneed dort hätten.


----------



## BlackWyvern (1. Februar 2010)

Komicus schrieb:


> Ich mach in den Gildenraids immer den Plündermeister und weils auch einmal vorgekommen ist das einer ohne abmeldung afk war bei der verteilung gibts jetzt vorher immer ein rdy check ob alle da sind^^ Aber in Random ist es ähnlich wie zu anfang beschrieben, meistens bekommens die Leute aus der Gilde des Plündermeisters kommentarlos zugesteckt und wer sich beschwert wird dann genauso kommentarlos aus der Gruppe gekickt.Ist also auf allen servern so falls es dich tröstet, schwaches Bild für die Spieler aber arschlochkinder gibts nunmal mehr als anständige
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Alle Server is vielleicht bissl übertreiben, ich mach viele RNDs und bis jetzt ist mir das noch nie passiert. Immer das selbe, Maingear 1000, second gear 100, jeder im raid bekommt somit 1 mainloot und evtl 1 secondloot. Falls die was würfeln schon alle was haben gewinnt die höchste Zahl. Hin und wieder sieht man Raids mit looked Items, aber meisten FFA.


 Blacky


----------



## Kezpa (1. Februar 2010)

ich finds schon ziemlich dämlich rumzuheulen als pm wenn jemand bei einer lootverteilung afk geht...ich mein RL sollte immer noch vorgehen...wenn du während des Bosskampfes afk gegangen wärst ...wär net so schön aber rl geht immer noch vor...wenn nebenan die oma stirbt kann der RL auch net sagen ja wir sind im bossfight.... 

da es shami schuhe sind und sie keiner haben wollte stünde dir der loot eigentlich zu...schwachsinn sie dir nicht zu geben da man sich über jedes item als pm für andere freuen sollte für die gilde da jedes item den Raid verstärkt wenn auch minimal...

den PM würd ich feuern^^


----------



## BlackWyvern (1. Februar 2010)

Kakarott85 schrieb:


> Gut, behalte diesen deinen Post im Hinterkopf und lese dann nochmal genau was der TE geschrieben hat.
> Das interpretiere ich hier so als wenn er sich noch darüber aufregt nur mit seinem Main (einem Heiler) nach ICC zu dürfen, obwohl doch seine Twinks auch Itemneed dort hätten.



Wie der TE in einen anderen Post geschreiben hat, haben sie die Woche davor den Boss gelegt. Falls er kein Need auf die Forstmarken hat oder gear im Raid (ICC25 bis 4 Boss wie es sich anhört) könnte er auch gut mit einen anderen Char mitgehen, außer die Healer sind seiner Gilde sind so schlecht das Sie ihm als MT Healer brauchen, was gut möglich ist. Oder sie einfach keinen Bock haben sich mehr anzustrengen wenn er als MT Healer fehlt. Es gäbe immer noch die Möglichkeit ihm die ersten 3-4 Bosse als DD (whatever seine anderen chars sind) machen zu lassen, und dann bei den neuen wieder als MT Healer. Würde ihm sicher mehr spaß machen als zum 10 Mal die selben Bosse zu legen und für 12 Marken die er evtl. eh nicht mehr braucht.

 Blacky


----------



## Lindhberg (1. Februar 2010)

irgendwie passt das thema voll gut in so ne nachmittagsshow........ da wird auch ständig über themen geredet die durchs besprechen auch nicht besser werden......... so ne art unendlichkeitsdiskussion....... a ist dafür,b nicht.......... erste wenn- dann konstruktionen werden erstellt........... irgendwelche beispiele an den haaren herbeigezogen und am schluss steht alles genauso wie vorher da - du hast keine item und hast die gilde verlassen.........

also ich fasse zusammen: 

sie hatte recht......
du hattest recht......

und wer recht hat zahlt a mass!


ertrag es einfach wie ein mann! (oder verklag sie)


----------



## Gonzo73 (1. Februar 2010)

Das interpretiere ich hier so als wenn er sich noch darüber aufregt nur mit seinem Main (einem Heiler) nach ICC zu dürfen, obwohl doch seine Twinks auch Itemneed dort hätten.
[/quote]


jup, zwar nicht in ICC aber für PDK 10/25 was diese gilde auch geraidet hat. 

Nein, dort darf nur mein HEAL pala mit...lol...der hat schon über 200 Embleme des Thriumphs. Ich finde das dann Zeitverschwendung. 

Sry, aber das ist für mich nicht besonders Effektiv. 

Da könnte ich mich ja gleich nach DALARAN stellen und schreinen "ZIEHE GNOM, WER WILL"...

Da fehlt mir die Zeit. Hab auch noch RL^^


----------



## Gonzo73 (1. Februar 2010)

Lindhberg schrieb:


> irgendwie passt das thema voll gut in so ne nachmittagsshow........ da wird auch ständig über themen geredet die durchs besprechen auch nicht besser werden......... so ne art unendlichkeitsdiskussion....... a ist dafür,b nicht.......... erste wenn- dann konstruktionen werden erstellt........... irgendwelche beispiele an den haaren herbeigezogen und am schluss steht alles genauso wie vorher da - du hast keine item und hast die gilde verlassen.........
> 
> also ich fasse zusammen:
> 
> ...



Verklagen?  Klar...Blizz lacht mich ja aus, wenn ich sowas versuche^^


----------



## Lari (1. Februar 2010)

@ Gonzo: Deine Signatur ist primitiv.
@ Topic: Du hast deine Konsequenz daraus gezogen, vielleicht etwas überreagiert. Aber normal ist sowas, wie du gesehen haben solltest, jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Aga7 (1. Februar 2010)

Wer schon mal versucht hat, nen Raid zu leiten, weiß, dass es hier auf Disziplin ankommt. Wenn jeder macht, was er will (z.B. AFK-Zeiten), braucht man 6h für 3 Bosse in ICC und die Motivation ist auch futsch.

Vielleicht war es etwas übertrieben, dass dir die PM den Loot verwehrt hat, vielleicht war es auch nur ein Exempel. Ich halte es für gerechtfertigt! Eine gute RL plant bei längeren Raids zwar mal ne kurze Pause ein, aber man kann auch nicht auf jede Kinderblase Rücksicht nehmen. Das sollten Erwachsene (oder die, die sich dafür halten) schon unter Kontrolle haben. Ähnliches gilt natürlich auch fürs Rauchen, Getränke etc. Wer das nicht im Griff hat, sollte sich von Raids fern halten.

Das Verhalten des TE dagegen halte ich für völlig übertrieben und unangemessen. Stänkereien bis hin zum Verlassen der Gilde wegen so einem Loot, den er eigentlich nicht wollte....vielleicht hätte er mal darüber nachdenken sollen, wer sich falsch verhalten hat. Ich denke, von der Basis aus wäre vielleicht auch eine verhandlung mit der PM erfolgreicher gewesen anstatt gleich herum zu stänkern. Hier fehlt es offenbar in vielen bereichen an der erforderlichen Reife.
Vielleicht waren die anderen Gildenmitglieder gar nicht so unglücklich über den Verlust? Denk mal drüber nach!
P.S. ich bin weit davon entfernt, hier jemanden zu beschimpfen, einfach mal drüber nachdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metadron72 (1. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> jup, zwar nicht in ICC aber für PDK 10/25 was diese gilde auch geraidet hat.
> 
> Nein, dort darf nur mein HEAL pala mit...lol...der hat schon über 200 Embleme des Thriumphs. Ich finde das dann Zeitverschwendung.
> 
> ...



raids werden halt normal setup basiert aufgebaut, wenn dir das nicht passt dann geh halt nicht mit und such dir random was für die twinks -.-
wenn ich sowas schon lese, du willst also mit deinen twinks auch im "stamm-raid" mit und wenn dann andere mit den mains nicht mitkönnen (wegen setup und so) kann dir das ja egal sein -.-

glaub dich hat sicher jeder gern in seinem stamm raid (not!) ich gehe auch nur mit dem tank raiden (weil mt) und kann in sowas wie icc genau 0 items brauchen , wogegen mein mage da sehr nette dinge bekommen könnte.
aber es ist halt nen stamm raid und es gibt nen setup , ergo geh ich mit dem mage random


----------



## Gonzo73 (1. Februar 2010)

klar hat mich jeder LIEB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (1. Februar 2010)

Auch wenn ich offensichtlich ignoriert (oder überlesen) wurde. Die meisten Gilden die auch raiden haben auch Regeln. Sind das fest niedergeschriebene Regeln muss man sich dran halten oder aber riskieren, nicht mitgenommen zu werden (oder andere Strafen wie zB DKP-Minus, falls man sowas hat). Sind diese hingegen nicht schriftlich niedergeschrieben sondern Gewohnheitsregeln, dann gehörts halt auch dazu, dass man drüber informiert wird. Denn kaum einer von uns ist Hellseher (vermutlich keiner ^^) und kann alles wissen.
Aber wenns schriftliche Regeln gibt dann muss man entweder damit leben oder die Konsequenzen ziehen, egal wie diese auch aussehen mögen. So kann die Raidleitung auch in die Regeln aufnehmen, dass man vor jeder Raid 1000 Gold in die Raidkasse zahlen muss, damit man mit kann. Ich bezweifle zwar dass das irgendjemand mitmachen wird, aber solange die Leute das tun was da steht wird auch mit den Leuten geraidet die das akzeptiert haben.


----------



## SeelenGeist (1. Februar 2010)

nagato26 schrieb:


> lol in der situation hätte ic hauch nicht mehr richtig gehealt und dann die kack gilde verlassen......
> 
> sowas ist einfach nur ein lächerliches verhalten des plündermeisters....



Dem stimm ich mal zu, sowas beknacktes.

Ach, solche Plündermeisrers sind ja schon der Bringer, schon allein den Raid
aufzulösen, nur weil man den nicht sofort schafft.

Achja, man MUSS ihn ja sofort nach dem 1. Versuch töten und Epixx hinterher
geworfen bekommen - namenswerte Bosse.. was das? Egal, hauptsache Loot! Oo


----------



## Naldina (1. Februar 2010)

froh dass ich ne soziale gilde haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da werden sogar meine regelmäßigen 20 minuten afks verziehen


----------



## schmetti (1. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich aufs Klo muss gehe ich und wenn man sich auch noch  "ABMELDET" ist das in Ordnung. Aber solche Assipratzen gibt es halt überall.
Deswegen mach ich mittlerweile meine eigenen RAIDS, ich Organisire die ^leut und mache selber PM. Da geht es wenigstens sauber zu!

Jeder bekommt das was er gewonnen hat, und das ohne ausnahme. 
Vorallem gibt es aber auch das weitergeben von Items nicht, 
der eine würfelt auf sec der andere auf First und gewinnt gibt es aber dem sec Würfler weiter. Derjenige gilt in meinen RAIDS als ITEM BEKOMMEN ud bekommt nur noch was wenn nur er es Tragen kann oder kein anderer need hat.


----------



## Technocrat (1. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem "Zickigen" verhalten der Plündermeisterin?


Ich glaube, ihr beide habt euch gegenseitig verdient. Führt euch beide auf wie die Kiddies. Erwachsenes Verhalten? Wozu das denn?

Aber wißt ihr was? Das schöne an WoW ist, das es auch erzieherische Aspekte hat - allerdings der ganz harten Schule. WoW als solches ist eine schöne Lektion darin, warum man sich nicht mies benimmt, auch wenn man es ungestraft tun kann.


----------



## s0re (1. Februar 2010)

Offizielle Pinkelpausen sind doch standart VOR dem Boss oder nicht? Ist doch normaler Menschenverstand, vor einer grossen Fahrt z.B. geht man ja auch noch kurz aufs Klo^^

Berichtigt mich, falls ich mich irre.


----------



## Loran-76 (1. Februar 2010)

zum vorredner, ich kenne das nur der rl den raid auflöst. abhängig von der zeit und der situation. wenn keine verbesserung zu sehen ist, und die konzentration auch im keller ist, dann löst man auf. ich denke darüber kann man spekulieren.

zum te, naja keine ahnung wenn du sowenig dizplin besitzt und eher der ego mensch bist, dann such dir nee fun gilde. ich selbst spiele in einer raidgilde, und dort gibt es nunmal regeln, die den erfolg gewährleisten(und damit meine ich net den 4 boss legen). jeder weiss wann ein raid beginnt. man hat da vorbereitet zu sein, und wenn es immer wieder die selben nasen verpeilen, weil sie noch vorher mit ihren zwölf twinks daily machen müssen, sich flask zu holen oder auf der letzten minute nach port fragen, dann dürfen sie sich glücklich schätzen nicht ausgetauscht zu werden. und bei uns kosten flask beim rl 100g, was auf die gildenbank geht, strafe muss sein. denn wegen einer handvoll leute die das nicht auf die reihe bekommen, müssen alle anderen warten, was auch nicht gerade sehr sozial ist.

beispiel icc25, gehe mal von unserem raid aus, wo die ersten 4 bosse in 40min liegen, ist es für einen erwachsenen menschen machbar seine bedürftigekeiten zu regeln und vorher auf klo zu gehen. es sei denn man ist krank und muss deshalb öffters, dann sollte man aber generell ausm raid bleiben oder es ansprechen und vorab klären.

wenn jeder macht was er denkt, dann braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn man für einen raid 3 tage braucht, wovon alleine 1 tag in summe, mit vermeidbaren sachen verschwendet wird.

bei uns im raid ist das so, das je nach setup und bossen, leute ausgetauscht werden, da passiert es auch mal das man für nur einen boss in den raid kommt, und die anderen verpasst, aber es geht da nicht um einzelschicksale, es geht um das vorrankommen und jeder sollte sich im klaren sein, was er im spiel will. und wenn mein gildencchef sagt wir gehen pdok zum 100mal weil zwei leute noch etwas brauchen, dann gehe ich mit. auch wenn ich weder marken noch loot brauche.

und wenn du dem pm genauso gekommen bist wie du es hier schreibst, musst dich nicht wundern. finde das verhalten der leitung vollkommen ok, denn würde sie bei dir mit einer ausnahme machen, dann würden die nächsten sich auf das berufen und man kann das ganze schon vergessen.


----------



## Starfros (1. Februar 2010)

Aga7 schrieb:


> Wer schon mal versucht hat, nen Raid zu leiten, weiß, dass es hier auf Disziplin ankommt. Wenn jeder macht, was er will (z.B. AFK-Zeiten), braucht man 6h für 3 Bosse in ICC und die Motivation ist auch futsch.



Wenn ich der PM gewesen wäre und Schwere Rüssi und ein Staoff ,oder wars Leder, teil gedroppt ist , habe ich nichts dagegen das ein PlattenTräger kurz afk geht zum pissen Popeln oder sonst was .
Es geht einfach darum das er wieder gekommen ist (abgesehen wie lang es wirklich gedauert hat was auch keiner weiss) nach dem Item gefragt hatte , mitbekommen hatte das es KEINER haben wollte . Warum kann man es ihm dann nicht geben?

Man sollte schon seinen text chronologisch verstehen und nach jedem zeit ereignis überlegen. 

Aber wie schon jemand gesagt hat , lesen wir hier nur einen teil von der geschichte und die andere seite kennen wir mal gar nicht. 
Wer weiss was noch dahinter steckt warum Sie es ihm nicht gegeben hat.


----------



## Trauerfeier (1. Februar 2010)

Suche dir einfach NIEMALS ne Gilde in der ne Tussi was zu melden hat.
Es kann auf Dauer gesehen einfach nicht gut gehen.


Es gibt Regeln an die man sich halten muss.
Man geht auch nicht zwichendrin AFK und lässt 24 andere warten
Kommt jeder der 25 leute nach einander auf die idee nur 2 mins AFK zu gehen,
kannste 50 mins warten.
Daher erledigt man alles VOR dem Raid und sitzt dann mal 2h auf dem Hintern und geht seinem Hobby nach.

Bei der Lootverteilung wenn man nichts braucht kann man aber durchaus AFK gehen.
Auch wenns dazu eigentlich absolut keinen Grund geben dürfte, hätte man sich richtig auf den Raid vorbereitet


Das Hauptptoblem in deinem Fall ist aber wie gesgat ein anderes.


----------



## bluewhiteangel (1. Februar 2010)

Trauerfeier schrieb:


> Suche dir einfach NIEMALS ne Gilde in der ne Tussi was zu melden hat.
> Es kann auf Dauer gesehen einfach nicht gut gehen.



Definiere Tussi und begründe deine Aussage sachgemäß.


----------



## Tikume (1. Februar 2010)

Starfros schrieb:


> Es geht einfach darum das er wieder gekommen ist (abgesehen wie lang es wirklich gedauert hat was auch keiner weiss) nach dem Item gefragt hatte , mitbekommen hatte das es KEINER haben wollte . Warum kann man es ihm dann nicht geben?



Wenn er es gewollt hätte, dann hätte er ja bleiben können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so wichtig menschliche Bedürfnisse sind: Normal muss wohl niemand alle 10 Minuten strullen und kann sich an allgemeine Klopausen halten. Ich hab bei 25 Mann auch schon erlebt dass einer vom Klo zurück kam und der nächste daraufhin afk Klo ging. Das sind Kleinigkeiten die sich bei 25 Leuten nunmal zusammenleppern und in der Summe sehr nerven.
Und ein Raidleiter der sich auf der Nase rumtanzen lässt kann sich gleich ne andere Beschäftigung suchen.


----------



## Trauerfeier (1. Februar 2010)

Tussi=Person die denkt auf Grund ihres Geschlechts was besonderes zu sein.
Sehr Hochnässiges auftreten.
Kein Sinn für Zweckmässigkeit.
Wenig im Kopf

SO jemanden lange als "el CHefe" vor sich zu haben kann nicht gut gehen.
Und das mit recht nicht.

Genauso schätze ich die Alte in seinem Raid ein.
Ein Item aus "machtgründen" ( ich sitze hier am längeren Hebel und du stehst unterm meinem Pnatoffel kleines Member) 
zu dissen statt den Raid zu stärken, lässt mich halt vermuten sie ist so eine von diesen "wow-tussis".

Es gibt in WOW auch ganz normale Frauen mit denen alles ok ist 
( Der letzte Satz ist auch als absicherung gegen diese ganzen Hobby Alice Schwarzers die ich jetzt hoffentlich nicht aufgeweckt hab)


----------



## Karius (1. Februar 2010)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Aber keine Sorge, ich habe trotzdem ein Herz für Steinzeitmenschen und sonstige Primaten.



Ja das ist das Problem nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie stehen viele Frauen (meist heimlich) auch ein bisschen auf Männer die sich teilweise wie halbe Primaten verhalten. ^^

Der Lauf der Dinge. Man kann nicht mit Ihnen, will aber auch nicht ohne sie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw:
Tu&#803;s·si die <Tussi, Tussis>
1. (umg. abwert.) junge Frau oder Mädchen Was ist denn das für eine komische Tussi?
2. (jugendspr.) Freundin Ist das seine neue Tussi?

Persönich kenne ich das Wort auch im Zusammenhang mit etwas zu anzüglicher Kleidung, zu viel Schminke und hochnäsigem oder versnobbtem Verhalten. 

Die Frage ist, wollen wir tendenziell beleidigende Ausdrücke in einer Diskussion lesen? Ich glaube nicht. 

Obwohl es dem ganzen natürlich ein neues Niveau geben würde. 

.
.

(nach unten) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn du also nicht netter wirst, dann steht bei deiner Trauerfeier überhaupt keine Tussi. Das wär doch schade oder?


----------



## CookiesDisteltee (1. Februar 2010)

Gaueko schrieb:


> Ich find eher dein Verhalten interessant.
> 
> Erst willst du nichts und dann verlässt du die Gilde, weil du etwas nicht bekommst das du einige Minuten vorher gar nicht wolltest.
> 
> Ein exzellentes Beispiel für die Mentalität der meisten heutigen Spieler.




seh ich genauso. bissel übertrieben wegen sowas die gilde zu verlassen. 

des mit der nichtgenehmigten afk-pause (oder so ähnlich) is natürlich mist aber sich wegen sowas aufregen na ja.


----------



## Lillyan (1. Februar 2010)

Trauerfeier schrieb:


> Es gibt in WOW auch ganz normale Frauen mit denen alles ok ist
> ( Der letzte Satz ist auch als absicherung gegen diese ganzen Hobby Alice Schwarzers die ich jetzt hoffentlich nicht aufgeweckt hab)


Na, dann bin ich ja beruhigt....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aga7 (1. Februar 2010)

@Loran: Mir schaudert, wieso kannst Du meine Gedanken lesen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@starfros: Fakt ist aber, dass Du den Raid nicht geleitet hast und nicht PM warst. Diese PM hate offenbar etwas gegen individuelle AFK zeiten und der rund des TE für sein AFK hat er auch nicht angegeben. Wie schon erwähnt: Ich halte die Reaktion der PM vielleicht nicht gerade für besonders großzügig, aber nachvollziehen kann ich es schon. Wir wissen es alle nicht, was vorher vielleicht schon an Disziplinlosigkeit im Raid geherrscht hat und vielleicht wollte sie hier einfach mal durchgreifen.

Jemanden, der sich erstmal nicht korrekt verhalten hat und mich dann noch anmacht, er hätte ein Anrecht auf einen Loot, würde ich dann auch abblitzen lassen. Der Ton spielt die Musik!


----------



## Karius (1. Februar 2010)

Vorsicht Killerhamster ließt mit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FullMetalJacket (1. Februar 2010)

die wollt doch nur selber das teil haben ^^ war sicher entzer oder so..^^ allerdings wenn man in einer gscheiten gilde is passiert einem sowas nich, es gibt sehr sehr viele "casual gilden" bei denen die leute behindert und unfreundlich sind....wenn du in eine gilde gehst dann sei dir halt sicher dass die leute oke sind....es geht ned darum ob es die beste gilde aufm server is ... meistens is das bei den richtig guten gilden so wie oben beschrieben ^^ es is ja scheiß egal obs eine der besten gilden is..solangs aufm neusten content is passts..


----------



## Tikume (1. Februar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Na, dann bin ich ja beruhigt....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alyshra (1. Februar 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eher wer von euch beiden zickig gewesen ist.
> Anstatt sich mit den Leuten nach dem Raid nochmal außeinander zu setzen verlässt du die Gilde.



Lern lesen! ....Hat er doch gemacht......
Ich hätt auch die gilde sofort verlassen, solche gilden halten nicht lange.....


----------



## Trauerfeier (1. Februar 2010)

Aga7 schrieb:


> Jemanden, der sich erstmal nicht korrekt verhalten hat und mich dann noch anmacht, er hätte ein Anrecht auf einen Loot, würde ich dann auch abblitzen lassen. Der Ton spielt die Musik!




Und genau so läuft es eben NICHT.
Wer aus persönlichen Gefühlen Entscheidungen trifft hat in einer gehobenen Postition NICHTS verloren.
Auch nicht als PM.
Da haste Sachlich und unvoreingenommen zu handeln.
Und gruppeninteressiert aber nicht egoistisch

Es hat dem Raid nichts gebracht.
Sie wollte sich wichtig machen, das hat sie geschaft.


----------



## Leviathan666 (1. Februar 2010)

Trauerfeier schrieb:


> Und genau so läuft es eben NICHT.
> Wer aus persönlichen Gefühlen Entscheidungen trifft hat in einer gehobenen Postition NICHTS verloren.
> Auch nicht als PM.
> Da haste Sachlich und unvoreingenommen zu handeln.
> ...



Es ist wirklich unglaublich, dass über weibliche Spielerinnen in gehobenen Positionen, die ein wenig Disziplin und Ordnung in den Raid bringen wollen, derart dämliche Sprüche gekloppt werden. Ich bin mir sogar ziemlich sicher, dass sie lediglich die Gilden/Raid/Lootregeln eingehalten hat.
Wenn der Plündermeister männlich gewesen wäre, hätte der TE nichtmal nen Beitrag geschrieben. Da bin ich mir sicher(!)
Aber Hauptsache man kann das "schwache" Geschlechte ein bisschen runtermachen, wenn es schon im Spiel vertreten ist.


----------



## Lillyan (1. Februar 2010)

Trauerfeier schrieb:


> Es hat dem Raid nichts gebracht.
> Sie wollte sich wichtig machen, das hat sie geschaft.


Woher willst du das wissen? Warst du dabei?

Wie schon öfter gesagt: Niemand kennt die Regeln der Gilde, niemand weiß wirklich was vorher schon passiert ist, wie der Tonfall war etc. ... ich würde mich da nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen.


----------



## Diophene (1. Februar 2010)

Ich finde die angewandten Argumentationsketten immer wieder interessant. "es tut doch keinem weh, also is egal". Man kann emotional zum Verhalten der PM stehen, wie man will. Moralisch betrachtet und unter dem Deckmantel des Friede-Freude-Eierkuchenprinzipes war das natürlich total verwerflich und ganz dolle böse von ihr, dem armen, twinkenden MT-Nicht-Heiler den Loot nicht zu geben, den er gar nicht wollte.

Sachlich betrachtet ist das ganz anders. Strafe muss sein. Wer sich nicht an Regeln hält (und dazu gehört auch, AFK entweder dann zu machen, wenn sie allgemein angesagt sind, oder eben vorher zu fragen), der muss mit den Konsequenzen eben leben. Bitte nicht erschrecken, aber so ist das Leben nunmal. Und das nicht nur in der dunklen Welt da draußen, nein manchmal auch in WoW. 

Wäre ich der Pala gewäsen, hätte ich mich sicherlich auch kurz schwarz geärgert und in mein Headset geflucht. Aber im Endeffekt hätte ich gewusst, dass ich selber Schuld dran bin. Und als Raidleiterin mach ich es auch nicht anders. Denn im Raid gibt es immer drei Gruppen von Menschen:

- Leute, die geführt werden müssen, weil sie sonst nicht wissen, was sie tun sollen
- Leute, die geführt werden müssen, weil sie sonst tun, was sie wollen
- Leute, die nicht geführt werden müssen, weil sie wissen, was zu tun ist

Und für die ersten beiden Gruppen hat man eine RL. Und das nicht, um das Ego der RL aufzupolieren, sondern um allen beteiligten 25 Leuten einen entspannten Raid zu gewährleisten. Und wenn einer aus der Reihe schießt, und damit 24 andere verärgert, wer bekommt eins mit dem Rohrstock auf die fiesen Burschenfinger? Genau, der eine. Und sofern dieser nicht vollkommen lernresistent ist, dann macht er das auch nur einmal und gehört danach in die dritte Gruppe. Wer aber wie in kleines Kind sich auf den Boden wirft, mit den Armen fuchtelt und brüllt... Ein MT-Heiler, der aus Trotz den MT nicht heilt hat in keinem Raid etwas verloren. Ich persönlich hätte mich gefreut, wenn er wie im Falle des TE die Gilde verlassen hat.


----------



## Jiwari (1. Februar 2010)

Trauerfeier schrieb:


> Tussi=Person die denkt auf Grund ihres Geschlechts was besonderes zu sein.
> Sehr Hochnässiges auftreten.
> Kein Sinn für Zweckmässigkeit.
> Wenig im Kopf
> ...



Das Problem dabei ist nur das deine Meinung über die Raidleiterin durch die Aussagen des TE vorbelastet sind und du evtl. noch eigene schlechte Erfahrungen diesbezüglich gemacht hast. 

Sich eine Meinung über eine Person zu Bilden und das auf Grund von Aussagen anderer ist immer eine ziemlich Gefährliche Geschichte. Man darf einfach nicht vergessen das Gonzo uns hier seine Version des Geschehens schildert und diese Version wird nun mal in keiner weise Objektiv sein. Was wenn die RL eigentlich eine tierisch nette Type ist und nur etwas schroff reagiert hat weil unser Herr TE sich zuerst echauffiert hat? Genauso mag es natürlich auch anders herum der Fall sein oder gar das beide Parteien sich bei diesem Streit aufgehetzt haben.

Es sollte einfach klar sein das wir hier nur eine Seite der Medaille sehen und nicht sofort alles für bare Münze nehmen, was hier die Runde macht.

Und mit "Macht" hat das ganze meiner Meinung nach nichts zutun, sondern eher, wie es hier schon öfter angesprochen wurde, mit Disziplin und die wird in den entsprechenden Raid- oder Progress-Gilden ganz einfach groß geschrieben.


Bezüglich des gesamten Streites möchte ich gern noch einmal Aga7 zitieren der/die es sehr passend getroffen hat:


> [...][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Der Ton spielt die Musik!


[/font]


----------



## Trauerfeier (1. Februar 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich unglaublich, dass über weibliche Spielerinnen in gehobenen Positionen, die ein wenig Disziplin und Ordnung in den Raid bringen wollen, derart dämliche Sprüche gekloppt werden. Ich bin mir sogar ziemlich sicher, dass sie lediglich die Gilden/Raid/Lootregeln eingehalten hat.
> Wenn der Plündermeister männlich gewesen wäre, hätte der TE nichtmal nen Beitrag geschrieben. Da bin ich mir sicher(!)
> Aber Hauptsache man kann das "schwache" Geschlechte ein bisschen runtermachen, wenn es schon im Spiel vertreten ist.



Nene
Des ist eigentlich offensichtlich das es ihr nur um ihre MAchtposition geht.
Sieht man ja schon an den 55g Strafe muss sein Flaks.

Wenn jemand scheisse bau im Raid und gekickt wird - ok
Wenn jemand unpünktlich ist und minus dkp bekommt - ok

Wenn aber jemand ein Item disst, weil ein anderer zwar im Chat sagte er sei kurz AFK, sich aber nicht expliziet bei IHR abgemeldet hat, mit Infos wo hin er wie lange aus welchen gründen AFK gehen muss
dann ist das NICHT ok und REINER Amtsmissbrauch der Dame. 
Mehr net.


----------



## Slox (1. Februar 2010)

Achja zum Thema: 
- Lootsperre war meiner Meinung nach nich ok 
- ist doch wayne du wolltest das Item eh nich
- Gilden leave war berechtigt weil das verhalten nicht ok war


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (1. Februar 2010)

C'est la vie.


----------



## Trauerfeier (1. Februar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Woher willst du das wissen? Warst du dabei?
> 
> Wie schon öfter gesagt: Niemand kennt die Regeln der Gilde, niemand weiß wirklich was vorher schon passiert ist, wie der Tonfall war etc. ... ich würde mich da nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen.



Drehen wirs mal um

Warst du dabei ? 
Hast du mehr infos als ich ?

Aha - also würde ich mich da an deiner Stelle nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen.

Siehste aber das anders rum auch en Schuh draus wird oder ?

Ich mache mir ein Urteil mit den gegebenen Infos. Was sollte ich auch sonst tun ?
Vermutungen anstellen was noch alles geweshen sein könnte ? 
Nee sicher nicht.


----------



## Diophene (1. Februar 2010)

Trauerfeier schrieb:


> Nene
> Des ist eigentlich offensichtlich das es ihr nur um ihre MAchtposition geht.
> Sieht man ja schon an den 55g Strafe muss sein Flaks.
> 
> ...



Hast du ein Authoritätsproblem? 
Aber zum Thema. Was ist daran so schwer, sich in einem Raid beim RL zu melden mit "sry, ich muss mal eben 3 min afk, da ich Verdauungsprobleme habe"? Wenn wer im /raid nur schreibt "afk", weiß kein Mensch, wie lange er weg sein wird und ob es nötig ist. Und offenbar hat sich außer dem TE selbst innerhalb des Raids niemand über das nicht Herausgeben des Loots beschwert. Also hatte der Raid scheinbar Verständnis für diese Entscheidung. Und 24:1 finde ich eine deutliche Mehrheit, der man sich nunmal auch mal fügen muss. Auch das ist das wahre Leben. Lieber man lernt es hart und direkt im Spiel, als im Leben auf die Nase zu fallen, weil man ja ach so überrascht ist, dass sich die Welt gar nicht um einen selbst dreht, sondern man auf andere Rücksicht nehmen muss, Regeln einhalten muss und einen Funken Disziplin an den Tag legen soll.


----------



## Trauerfeier (1. Februar 2010)

Diophene schrieb:


> Hast du ein Authoritätsproblem?
> Aber zum Thema. Was ist daran so schwer, sich in einem Raid beim RL zu melden mit "sry, ich muss mal eben 3 min afk, da ich Verdauungsprobleme habe"? Wenn wer im /raid nur schreibt "afk", weiß kein Mensch, wie lange er weg sein wird und ob es nötig ist. Und offenbar hat sich außer dem TE selbst innerhalb des Raids niemand über das nicht Herausgeben des Loots beschwert. Also hatte der Raid scheinbar Verständnis für diese Entscheidung. Und 24:1 finde ich eine deutliche Mehrheit, der man sich nunmal auch mal fügen muss. Auch das ist das wahre Leben. Lieber man lernt es hart und direkt im Spiel, als im Leben auf die Nase zu fallen, weil man ja ach so überrascht ist, dass sich die Welt gar nicht um einen selbst dreht, sondern man auf andere Rücksicht nehmen muss, Regeln einhalten muss und einen Funken Disziplin an den Tag legen soll.



Ne ganz und garnicht.
Komme ich super mit klar.

Amtsmissbrauch ist aber was anderes und ich vermute mal das kommt der Sache sehr nahe.


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (1. Februar 2010)

> Drehen wirs mal um
> 
> Warst du dabei ?
> Hast du mehr infos als ich ?
> ...



-->aber recht hat/habt sie/ihr.


----------



## Minorjiel (1. Februar 2010)

Find's affig....der Schuss ging wohl nach hinten los, wie man unschwer an der durchgängigen Meinung hier im Thread erkennen kann. 

Bissl schade, dass Du auf den Plündermeister sauer bist und deswegen 23 anderen Spielern den Raid versaust....nur weil Du ein Item nicht bekommst, dass Du sowieso nur bis zum nächsten Platten-Drop trägst (und eigentlich gar nicht wolltest).

Wenn Du nicht selber gegangen wärst, hätte Dich die Gilde nach so einer Aktion eigentlich rauskicken müssen.


----------



## JustxShoot (1. Februar 2010)

Ganz ehrlich? Ich hätte es genauso gehandhabt wie der angeprangerte PM. War selbst 2 1/2 jahre Raidlead und ich weiss wie es ist wenn dauernd welche Afk gehen. <- komischerweise Verhalten sich die Leute hier wie Lemminge, geht einer, gehen mehrere, bis man gar nix mehr auf die Kette kriegt. Am Schluss bekommt der RL dann wieder Whispers von den anderen die Deprimiert sind vom Raiden weil es dauernd an irgendwelchen Afk Gängern o.ä. hapert. Zieht der RL hier nicht irgendwann eine Grenze dauert´s nicht lang bis im der halbe Raid mit seinen für den Raid völlig irrelevanten Sachen auf den Zeiger geht, und dann wirds richtig stressig!

Zweitens haben wir hier nur die Seite des armen betrogenen Paladins gehört, es gehören aber immer 2 dazu, die zweite würde mich mal brennend intressieren.

An die "Das is Asozial" schreier: Leitet mal so einen Kraut&Rüben Raid, dann reden wir weiter.


----------



## Slox (1. Februar 2010)

Irgentwie ist das 'ne doof Diskusion... xD

beide haben sich nicht 100% verhalten...


----------



## Trauerfeier (1. Februar 2010)

Slox schrieb:


> Irgentwie ist das 'ne doof Diskusion... xD
> 
> beide haben sich nicht 100% verhalten...



Jo das ist auf jedenfall en Wort


----------



## Lindhberg (1. Februar 2010)

Slox schrieb:


> Irgentwie ist das 'ne doof Diskusion... xD
> 
> beide haben sich nicht 100% verhalten...




jo hab ich vorhin schon gesagt............ aber wie bei den nachmittagsshows - einmal beim zappen hängengeblieben kommt man einfach nicht mehr weg davon^^


----------



## Lillyan (1. Februar 2010)

Trauerfeier schrieb:


> Drehen wirs mal um
> 
> Warst du dabei ?
> Hast du mehr infos als ich ?
> ...


Ich lehne mich nicht aus dem Fenster, ich urteile einfach nicht. Ich weiß nicht, was dort passiert ist, also fälle ich auch kein Urteil über die Person, mit der ich nicht einmal gesprochen habe.... ganz zu schweigen von stumpfen Verallgemeinerungen wie "machtgeile Tussi" oder etwas in der Art.


----------



## Gerdigerd (1. Februar 2010)

Verstehe das Geweine über einen scheinbar konsequent geführten Raid nicht.

Fällt für mich eindeutig unter erzieherische Maßnahmen,die,wenn ich richtig verstanden hab,durchaus nötig sind,wenn ihr wegen einem Spieler den 4.Boss nicht geschafft habt.

Gibt nix schlimmeres für einen Raidleiter,gegen akute Undiszipliniertheit anzukämpfen.


----------



## Diophene (1. Februar 2010)

Da sie sich durch ihr Amt keinen Vorteil (regelwidrig) verschafft hat, finde ich Amtsmissbrauch für masslos überzogen, aber das wäre kleinkarriert. Da wir ja alle nur spekulieren können, spekuliere ich auch mal:

- in den meisten Raids gibt es 1 Need, Rest (ggf. auch begrenzt) Greed.
- gewürfelt wird nur auf die Teile, die man tragen kann
- Mainspecc geht vor Secondspecc

Hierzu gibt es unzählige Abwandlungen, aber im Wesentlichen ist das glaube ich gängiges Prozedere. Wir würfeln 1-100 für Need und 1-50 für Greed. Also würde das bei uns wie folgt laufen:

Es droppen besagte Schwere Rüstung Stiefel (oder was es war). 

Schamie: Schamie würfelt 87 (1-100)
Pala: Pala würfelt 43 (1-50)

Schamie bekommts. Wenn der Schamie es nicht will und er foglich nicht würfelt, sähe das Ergebnis wie folgt aus:

Pala: Pala würfelt 43 (1-50)

Pala bekommts. Wenn der Pala es aber nicht braucht und nicht würfelt, dann würfelt in dem Fall niemand und es wird gedisst. Basta. Hier hat der Pala nicht gewürfelt und ist sogar noch zusätzlich eigenmächtig afk gegangen. Das ist ärgerlich, aber eben eigener Fehler. und wieder zeigt uns diese Erfahrung:

Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof


----------



## Trauerfeier (1. Februar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich lehne mich nicht aus dem Fenster, ich urteile einfach nicht. Ich weiß nicht, was dort passiert ist, also fälle ich auch kein Urteil über die Person, mit der ich nicht einmal gesprochen habe.... ganz zu schweigen von stumpfen Verallgemeinerungen wie "machtgeile Tussi" oder etwas in der Art.




Die Geschichte ist einfach:

Player geht AFK ohne Gründe zu nennen 
Item wird gedisst als Bestrafung für wen denn ?
Den Player oder den Maintank oder den Gesamten Raid ?


Und da gibts auch net mehr viel zu besprechen finde ich
Jemand der en Item disst das den Raid voranbringen kann, ist absolut FALSCH in dieser Position.
Ergo er spielt seine Position aus = machtgeile Tussi die ihre Spielchen spielt.

@

* Diophene*

Da liegt das Problem mit dem Vorteil
Denn siehst du scheinbar nicht weil der Vorteil den sie dadurch für sich geschaffen hat, besteht ja nur in ihrem Kopf.
Sie hat gewonnen das langt ihr.
Auch wenn der Raid verloren hat - Der Sieg über diesen böhsen AFKler geht auf kosten das raids an SIE.


----------



## Novelan (1. Februar 2010)

Wenns nicht gedisst gewesen wäre zu dem Zeitpunkt, als du dich gemeldet hast, hätte er es dir einfach geben sollen. Wäre das Einfachste gewesen.

Allerdings hättest du dich genauso beim gesamten Raid entschuldigen sollen. Afkler sind einfach assi.


----------



## JustxShoot (1. Februar 2010)

Trauerfeier schrieb:


> Jemand der en Item disst das den Raid voranbringen kann, ist absolut FALSCH in dieser Position.



1. Würde der Healpala von mir auch kein Leder bekommen, die GBank freut sich über den Splitter, was den Raid mehr vorranbringt als einem bockigen Gamer ein Suboptimales Item nachzuwerfen. 
2. Es ging im Grunde nicht um das Item, siehst du das nicht?


----------



## Braamséry (1. Februar 2010)

Die Gilde muss ja netma schlecht gewesen sein. Nur die Leute, die die Entscheidung treffen wer was bekommt und wer net.

Die anderen haben ja gefragt ob du es willst. Nur der PM war dagegen. Ich hätt mich mit denen auseinandergesetzt und geguckt ob da was zu erreichen ist bevor ich das Handtuch werfe. 

So hab ichs immer gemacht und werds auch immer machen^^


----------



## Trauerfeier (1. Februar 2010)

JustxShoot schrieb:


> 2. Es ging im Grunde nicht um das Item, siehst du das nicht?



Ne es ging darum das er sagte er geht kurz AFK aber nicht sagte warum wohin wielange genau usw :
Weil einfach kein Antrag eingereicht wurde wärend em BOSSLOOT mal schnell Pinkeln gehn zu wollen.

Fertig, mehr steckt da nicht dahinter.

Die anderen SPieler fragten ihn ja, ob er das teil nicht haben will.
Also hat ihn die Gemeinschaft gefragt und sie hat dann alleine bestimmt das es gedisst wird.

So jemand hat in dieser Position NICHTS verloren

Ich wäre mir da auch niemals sooo sicher wenn nicht die Sache mit den Flasks wäre.
Daran erkennt man ja wie sie wirklich tickt.
Sie ist PM und der Rest untergebenes Fussvolk


----------



## Karius (1. Februar 2010)

Trauerfeier schrieb:


> Und da gibts auch net mehr viel zu besprechen finde ich
> Jemand der en Item disst das den Raid voranbringen kann, ist absolut FALSCH in dieser Position.
> Ergo er spielt seine Position aus = machtgeile Tussi die ihre Spielchen spielt.



Lol was ist das denn für ein BS? ^^

Nicht nur das du dir etwas ausmalst und das voraussetzt so wäre es gewesen, du folgerst dann auch noch wild weiter bis du da bist wo du hin willst. Das ganze gepaart mit latenten Vorurteilen ergibt dann ein Süppchen das nicht so recht schmecken will. 

Aprikosen sind teilweise orange, orange ist auch die Farbe der Mönche in Asien. Die Mönche sind ja sowas wie die Priester bei uns. Die sind katholisch und werden vom Papst geführt. Der ist sowas wie Gottes Vertreter auf Erden und fast schon heilig. 
Ergo: Ganz klare Sache, Aprikosen sind heilig!


----------



## Trauerfeier (1. Februar 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Lol was ist das denn für ein BS? ^^
> 
> Nicht nur das du dir etwas ausmalst und das voraussetzt so wäre es gewesen, du folgerst dann auch noch wild weiter bis du da bist wo du hin willst. Das ganze gepaart mit latenten Vorurteilen ergibt dann ein Süppchen das nicht so recht schmecken will.
> 
> ...



Sorry da langt ein wenig gesunder Verstand gepaart mi einer Priese Menschenkentnise völlig aus um eindeutig sagen zu können woher hier der Wind weht.
Da rüttelt auch dein Heiliges Beispiel nichts mehr dran ^^

bin raus sorry muss zum sport

@TE beste was du machen konntest war die Gilde zu verlassen.
Such dir eine wo keine sone Hexe als PM am pfuschen ist, und es lässt sich auch wieder angenhemer wow zocken.


----------



## PTY (1. Februar 2010)

Was ist so schwer daran, sich beim PM kurz per Voice oder im Whisper offiziell afk zu melden. Bei so Meldungen wie "KURZ AFK" kann ich den PM voll und ganz verstehen. Ein "Ich müsste mal eben AFK gehen, nur eben auf Toilette, ok?" mit einer anschließenden Bestätigung durch den PM hätte hier glaube ich Wunder bewirkt. Wenn gerade hier in diesem Punkt keine Disziplin herrscht, sind alle irgendwann mal hier und da AFK, auch wenn der nächste Boss gepullt wird. Und ich spreche hier aus (negativer) Erfahrung. Natürlich soll es keinem verwehrt werden, auf Toilette zu gehen. Aber dafür macht man normalerweise als RL nach jedem (oder jedem zweiten) Boss eine fünfminütige Pause, so das sich alle neu sammeln können und der eine oder andere seinen natürlichen Bedürfnissen nachgehen kann. Warum auch sollten 24 Leute immer wieder auf einen warten müssen, nur weil derjenige gerade AFK ist?

Jetzt weis ich natürlich nicht, wie oft ihr bei euren Raids normalerweise Pause macht. Wenn es gar keine gegeben hat, trägt hier der RL natürlich eine Mitschuld.


----------



## Jiwari (1. Februar 2010)

Trauerfeier schrieb:


> Sorry da langt ein wenig gesunder Verstand gepaart mi einer Priese Menschenkentnise völlig aus um eindeutig sagen zu können woher hier der Wind weht.
> Da rüttelt auch dein Heiliges Beispiel nichts mehr dran ^^
> 
> bin raus sorry muss zum sport
> ...



Ahja... Menschenkenntnis... von deinem "Gesunden" Menschenverstand ganz zu schweigen.

Ich sage es noch einmal du bildest dir eine Meinung ohne die Person zu kennen oder mit ihr geredet zu haben, sondern schlussfolgerst auf Grund einer vorbelasteten aussage? Das ist einfach nur ignorant, mehr nicht.


----------



## Fámeless (1. Februar 2010)

Finde das Verhalten deines Ex-Gildenleaders nicht ok

1) Du bist eig. einer der wichtigsten Personen im Raid.
2) Kurz nach dem Bosskill kommt nicht gleich ohne Vorwarnung noch einer.


Mfg


----------



## Karius (1. Februar 2010)

Jiwari schrieb:


> ..sondern schlussfolgerst auf Grund einer vorbelasteten aussage? Das ist einfach nur ignorant, mehr nicht.



Aber wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht. Frauen sind der Teufel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Durion_ (1. Februar 2010)

Es gibt Leute, die raiden "nur so", um sich ein wenig abzulenken, und Spaß an einem Spiel haben wollen, für das sie 13 Euro im Monat bezahlen.

Und es gibt Leute, die lieben Herausforderungen, die wollen auf ihrem Server vorne mitmischen, Erfolge erreichen, die nicht jeder schafft.

Für beide Arten gibt es entsprechende Gilden. Ob ihr sie jetzt als "Funraid"-, "Casualraid"-, "Progress"- oder sonstwelche Gilden kategorisiert.

Ich gehöre zu Letzteren. Und in unseren Raids ist Disziplin wichtig. Es ist nicht zu viel verlangt, pünktlich zum Raid zu erscheinen, voll repariert und gebufft zu sein, und vorher aufs Klo zu gehen, sich etwas zu Trinken bereitzustellen und so weiter, um unterbrechungsfrei raiden zu können. Es gibt immer Notfälle, natürlich, dann erwähnt man das im Raid, und wird man wird dafür Verständnis bekommen, so es denn begründet ist. Aber andererseits sollte man sich auch im Klaren sein, daß wenn einer afk geht, 24 Menschen warten müssen. 24 Flaschen ticken, Hunderte von Buffs. 24 Leute verlieren wertvolle Zeit, in der sie nichts anderes tun können. Und in den meisten Fällen sind 24 Leute davon genervt.

In meiner Gilde wärst du sicher mit solch einem Verhalten nicht glücklich geworden, und kaum einer wäre unglücklich, wenn jemand nach so einer Aktion einem pubertären Reflex folgt und sofort die Gilde verlässt. Wenn man Progress will, sind Disziplin, Kontinuität und Erfahrung wichtig. Nichts kann eine eingespielte Truppe ersetzen, und schon ein einzelner Komplettausfall kann den ganzen Raid in den Abgrund reissen. Der erste Flügel der ICC war noch recht tolerant, und kann von jeder Gruppe gecleart werden, die sich nicht allzu doof anstellt. Die Seuchenwerke hingegen ist schon eine etwas andere Liga im 25er, und hier trennt sich oft schon die Spreu vom Weizen, und Gruppen, die schon bei Saurfang Probleme haben, werden hier scheitern. Ergo: Wenn man etwas vom aktuellen Content sehen will, ist es unerlässlich, mit einem gewissen Ernst an die Sache heranzugehen, auch wenn es "nur ein Spiel" ist.

Edit: Nochmal zu der Sache mit den Frauen: Ich habe sehr viele Frauen in der Gilde, die ebenfalls sehr gute Spielerinnen sind, "fachlich" den meisten Männern in nichts nachstehen, und menschlich ebenfalls schwer in Ordnung sind; mit denen ich sehr gerne zusammen raide. Kommentare wie "geh nie in eine Gilde, in der eine Tussi das sagen hat" sagt viel mehr über den Autor aus, als über Frauen. Finde es sehr erbärmlich, aufgrund persönlicher Antipathie seine ureigensten Probleme mit Frauen auf selbige zu projizieren. Kann dir nur wünschen, daß sowas einem geringen Alter verschuldet ist, und du da irgendwann rauswächst.


----------



## D4NTE (1. Februar 2010)

wie leute wieder mal nur die hälfte von dem lesen was gonzo geschrieben hat. er sagt doch das er erstmal verzichtet weil es schami gear ist und NACH dem kampf aufs klo geht. laut plündermeisterin würde er den loot nicht bekommen weil er kurz afk gegangen ist. ja und ist doch egal wird doch erstmal 10 minuten um den loot geprügelt. wenn keiner interesse daran hatte hätt er es ruhig bekommen können. find ich zwar richtig scheiße sowas aber naja nach dem raid nochmal mit der ollen reden und fertig. nur weil es eine raidgilde ist heißt es nicht das man die menschlichen bedürfnisse zurückstellen muss.


----------



## Orgoron (1. Februar 2010)

Für Dich !

hier


----------



## J_0_T (1. Februar 2010)

naja...sagst ja selbst das du kein interesse hattest am loot... als pm würde wenn das item keiner will es dischanted werden.


Von der restlichen reaktion, sowie deinem post muss man aber erkennen das du nicht die disziplin hast... wer regt sich im g-chat auf weil er lausige schuhe net bekommen hat...?


----------



## Tikume (1. Februar 2010)

Trauerfeier schrieb:


> Und da gibts auch net mehr viel zu besprechen finde ich
> Jemand der en Item disst das den Raid voranbringen kann, ist absolut FALSCH in dieser Position.
> Ergo er spielt seine Position aus = machtgeile Tussi die ihre Spielchen spielt.



Die genaue Situation kennen wir ja nicht, aber wenn es nötig ist um sich durchzusetzen dann bringt auch sowas einen Raid weiter.
Es ist ja schön wenn alles wie am Schnürchen läuft mit einem Raid, aber ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht dass bereits das pünktliche Erscheinen ein echtes Problem darstellt.


----------



## Stroog (1. Februar 2010)

Also das Thema heisst Plündermeister=Gott? 


 Woher zum Geier sollen wir wissen ob Gott in deinem Raid Plündermeister war...?

Es gibt TÄGLICH ähnliche Vorfälle - sollen wir jetzt JEDEN bemitleiden bzw. beweihräuchern wie "mutig" es war die Gilde zu verlassen und wie "asozial" der bzw die Plündermeisterin war? 

Es juckt mich ehrlich gesagt nicht die Bohne mal abgesehen davon das es immer ziemlich zweifelhaft ist sich ein Urteil zu bilden wenn man nur eine Version der Geschichte kennt...


----------



## Throgan (1. Februar 2010)

wenn man was vom kuchen abhaben möchte, sollte man warten..ganz simpel....

wenn man im raid afk geht, hat man bescheid zu geben, auch ganz simpel....

is zwar nicht grade nett, kann es aber verstehen....


----------



## Harika (1. Februar 2010)

Was mich wundert. Gunship 25er droppt gar keine (schwere Rüstung) ZM Schuhe. Dafür Leder aber halb so tragisch.

Viel verstörender ist, dass der Raid an einem einzigen Spieler scheitert, vorallem bei Saurfang wo die Tankheilung nunmal wirklich kein Problem, vorallem als Pala sein sollte. Das erklärt auch warum die RLin so stinkig war und deshalb jemanden der AFK war, wenn auch kurz, den Loot nicht gab. 

Die Reaktion des TE kann zweierlei bedeuten, entweder lief verdammt viel schief im Raid oder seine Einstellung zum Raiden ist unter aller Sau.


----------



## waacki (1. Februar 2010)

Tja wenn so ist wie du es sagst nicht die feine Art. Bei uns ist der Plündermeister=Raidleader und jedes AFK gehen ist diesem durch Wisper zu melden. Während des Kampfes ist afk drin natürlich nicht drin aba sonst menschlich, wenn es nich grad alle 5 Minuten der Fall ist. Der Loot wird über DKP System vergeben. In unserem Fall kosteten alle Items einen Festbetrag und man kann nicht bieten. So bekommt immer derjenigen Loot der oft mitkommt. Verstöße wie nicht buffen, gebuffed sein, nicht an/abmelden usw führen zu minus dkp. Egal wie lange jemand afk ist es bekommt derjenige das Teil, der im Bosskampf dabei war die meisten dkp besitzt. Kein Meckern und kein Motzen. Bekommt durch Afk sein usw jemand anderes das Teil wird es dem "DKP Monster" zurückgegeben. Das sind Feste Regeln und da wir mehrere Offiz haben die alle gleichberechtigt sind klappt das auch wenn mal n Chef mistbaut.


----------



## Ganzböse (1. Februar 2010)

wenn es die regel gibt im Raid sich bei afk kurz zu melden muss man sie auch einhalten, gerade als Heiler... ansonsten dauert afklo schreiben 2 sec..... so lange kan es ein gesunder Mensch schon noch aushalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uoden (1. Februar 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> [...]
> Aprikosen sind teilweise orange, orange ist auch die Farbe der Mönche in Asien. Die Mönche sind ja sowas wie die Priester bei uns. Die sind katholisch und werden vom Papst geführt. Der ist sowas wie Gottes Vertreter auf Erden und fast schon heilig.
> Ergo: Ganz klare Sache, Aprikosen sind heilig!



Das ist einfach genial. Musste ich gleich mal für meine Signatur missbrauchen^^

btw.: Bei uns im Raid wäre es nicht anders gelaufen. Doch da wir hier sowieso nur eine Seite der Geschichte kennen und die wahren Abläufe (mangelnde Disziplin bei vorheriger Lootverteilung des Raids und eine angefressene Raidleiterin, mangelnde Disziplin des TE in vorherigen Raids, Vorgehen nach dem Motto: Strafe muss sein, etc.) nicht klar sind, liegt keinerlei Diskussionsgrundlage vor und keiner sollte über die Raidleiterin urteilen. Allerdings ist es unter aller Sau vom TE wegen dieser Kleinigkeit seine Aufgabe nicht zu erfüllen und den Tank umfallen zu lassen. Ist mal mein Senf dazu.

MfG


----------



## schmetti (1. Februar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich offensichtlich ignoriert (oder überlesen) wurde. Die meisten Gilden die auch raiden haben auch Regeln. Sind das fest niedergeschriebene Regeln muss man sich dran halten oder aber riskieren, nicht mitgenommen zu werden (oder andere Strafen wie zB DKP-Minus, falls man sowas hat). Sind diese hingegen nicht schriftlich niedergeschrieben sondern Gewohnheitsregeln, dann gehörts halt auch dazu, dass man drüber informiert wird. Denn kaum einer von uns ist Hellseher (vermutlich keiner ^^) und kann alles wissen.
> Aber wenns schriftliche Regeln gibt dann muss man entweder damit leben oder die Konsequenzen ziehen, egal wie diese auch aussehen mögen. So kann die Raidleitung auch in die Regeln aufnehmen, dass man vor jeder Raid 1000 Gold in die Raidkasse zahlen muss, damit man mit kann. Ich bezweifle zwar dass das irgendjemand mitmachen wird, aber solange die Leute das tun was da steht wird auch mit den Leuten geraidet die das akzeptiert haben.



Was für Quatsch ... wenn ich PINKELN muss und mich sogar Abmelde ist das in Ordnung... wen Intressierts was irgendwo geschrieben steht? sollen sich die Leute in die HOSE PISSEN ? nur weil irgendwo irgendwas geschrieben steht.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harika (1. Februar 2010)

schmetti schrieb:


> Was für Quatsch ... wenn ich PINKELN muss und mich sogar wie Abelde ist das in Ordnung... wen Intressierts was irgendwo geschrieben steht? sollen sich die Leute in die HOSE PISSEN ? nur weil irgendwo irgendwas geschrieben steht....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Für eine Minute sag ich kein AFK an.


----------



## Lillyan (1. Februar 2010)

Dann müßt ihr in Raids gehen in denen das in Ordnung ist. Wenn der Raid für sich die Regel hat, dass man eben nicht einfach so afk gehen darf, dann muss man auch mit den Konsequenzen leben, wenn man es trotzdem tut. Wie heißt es so schön: Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied... dazu gehört auch sich den passenden Raid/die passende Gilde auszusuchen. In diesem Fall hat es halt einfach mal nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Grushdak (1. Februar 2010)

Welche Regel gibt es denn bitteschön für "Auf's WC gehen" ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja stimmt aber schon, man muß halt immer mit den Konsequenzen leben - egal wie man sich entscheidet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^


greetz


----------



## Shîlunâ (1. Februar 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Welche Regel gibt es denn bitteschön für "Auf's WC gehen" ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Solche Regeln gibts bei Gewissen " Pro " Raidleadern, Guildleadern,Offis

Naja - Dont Care! Wird schon wieder droppen.


----------



## Chillers (1. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> So, Danke erstmal für eure Meinungen.
> 
> ein paar Hintergrundinfos bin euch wohl noch schuldig.
> 
> ...



Die beiden oben genannten Punkte sind jawohl fast Standard in Progressraidgilden.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Flasks z.B. gehören absolut zur Standardausrüstung und sind so selbstverständlich, wie dass du deine Brust
bitte dabei hast (gesockelt und verzaubert)^^. Und nicht nur ein Fläschchen, sondern 10.
Heil- und Manatränke auch 10 - 20.

Es ist eher so, dass Neulinge, sofern sie z.B. Alchi als Beruf haben, erstmal 10 flasks zusätzlich anschleppen
und abgeben müssen bei der raidleitung.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke, dass mit der Toilette war nur ein Zwischenhoch in der gegenseitigen Aversion Du/Mama.

Die du dann perfekt bedient hast - hast den raid absichtlich sterben lassen?

Dann - sowas zu posten zeigt allerdings...(Über) Mut.


----------



## Lindhberg (1. Februar 2010)

meine gilde stellt die flascs............ mann hab ichs gut =)...... dafür dissen wir alle items damit das spiel nicht zu leicht wird^^


----------



## Haramann (1. Februar 2010)

Die Leute machen auch wegen jedem Scheiß nen Thread auf...
1)Bei einer Raidgilde ist dieses Verhalten des PM völlig in Ordnung, da gibt es wohl Regeln.
2)Man könnte sich natürlich drüber streiten, ob dein Verhalten nun richtig oder falsch war, das Problem ist ja folgendes, mich (und den Rest der 
   Community interessiert dies wohl recht wenig, da
3)es ja eig gar kein Problem gibtu hast ein Item nicht bekommen, dass du gar nicht dringend gebraucht hättest, und wenn ich als PM jemanden
   anschreibe und der es nach ner Minute nicht will dann hat er halt Pech
Ende der Diskussion.


----------



## Karius (1. Februar 2010)

Uoden schrieb:


> Das ist einfach genial. Musste ich gleich mal für meine Signatur missbrauchen^^



Bitte, gerne. ^^


----------



## Exicoo (1. Februar 2010)

Lächerlich vom PM, aber das ist denk ich mal nur eine Ausnahme! 
Der Titel dieses Threads ist aber mehr als blöd!...


----------



## Agrimor (1. Februar 2010)

Ist immer ne heikle Sache. Einerseits soll in einem Raid nicht unbedingt ein Klima wie beim Militär herrschen - es soll ja allen Spaß machen. Andererseits wird genau dieses Ziel nicht erreicht, wenn man nicht gewisse Regeln aufstellt. Wenn 25 Leute afk gehen wann und wie sie wollen, wird es kein besonders erfolgreicher Abend werden.

Wenn der PM so drastisch reagiert hat, ist er (sie) entweder ein recht seltsamer Zeitgenosse oder der TE hat sich schon so einiges geleistet.


----------



## 64K (2. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal eure Meinung zu folgendem Vorfall der sich in meiner Ex-RAID-Gilde zugetragen hat.



Nach dem ich alles gelesen hab,ist meine Meinung dass du in einer contentorientierten Raidgilde fehl am Platz ist.


----------



## Piposus (2. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> ich war natürlich total SAUER...den nächsten Boss SAUREFANG haben wir nätürlich nicht geschafft da ich der MT Heiler war und mich grad nicht auf meine Aufgabe konzentrieren konnte.
> 
> Nach dem 4 Wipe hat der Leader den Raid aufgelöst.
> 
> ...



Haha! Dich würde ich nirgens hin mitnehmen. Find ich total assig sowas. "Konnte mich natürlich nicht konzentrieren". Du bist doch einfach umgangssprachlich ein Arsch, oder?
/Edit: Noch einen drauf, weils so herrlich ist: Was musste als Heilpaladin denn tun, ausser mit dem Gesicht immer dieselbe Taste treffen? Nüüüx!


----------



## Andoral1990 (2. Februar 2010)

Oo  was ne plündermeisterin... aber so sind se, die frauen in wow. da man sie meistens nicht ernst nimmt und die meisten kerle soweiso denken dass sie den char einer frau mit verbundenen augen und der zunge auf der tastatur besser spielen können drehen frauen sehr oft durch wenn sie ne machtposition ham....



bei uns in der gilde wurde en mädel gildenmeisterin... die hat jeden gekickt der nicht hallo gesacht hat als sie on gekommen ist


----------



## Ahramanyu (2. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem "Zickigen" verhalten der Plündermeisterin?


Ich kenne die Person nicht. Eventuell hat sie übertrieben reagiert, vielleicht aber auch angemessen. Wäre ja möglich, dass du zu den Spielern gehörst, die öfters mal unangekündigt AFK gehen. Nunja, zu viel Spekulation.

Ihr Beide habt nicht besonders erwachsen reagiert. Sturkopf trifft auf Sturkopf, die Folgen sind vorhersehbar. Entweder, man hat die Geduld und Muße, über so etwas in Ruhe zu reden bzw es auf sich beruhen zu lassen, oder man hat sie nicht und sollte froh sein, getrennte Wege zu gehen. Falsch gemacht habt ihr beide etwas.


----------



## dwarf303 (2. Februar 2010)

wenn ich dringend aufs klo müßt würd i au locker im raid gehen wers net versteht hat halt pech^^


----------



## Karius (2. Februar 2010)

dwarf303 schrieb:


> wenn ich dringend aufs klo müßt würd i au locker im raid gehen wers net versteht hat halt pech^^



50 fuc.ing minus DKP !! What the F...! ^^


----------



## Versace83 (2. Februar 2010)

Also das ganze spricht ja nicht sonderlich für den Gemeinschaftssinn in der Gilde. Da läuft es bei uns viel familiärer ab... Die Gilde wegen einer Person ist vielleicht eine Kurzschlussreaktion.
Ich hätte da zuerst mit dem GL oder den Offis gesprochen.

Ansonsten kann ich das kindische verhalten des PM nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Elrendel (2. Februar 2010)

Ich kann dazu nur sagen: Willkommen in der Realität die Welt ist schlecht und ungerecht leb damit oder lass es.


----------



## Kjarrigan (2. Februar 2010)

Was soll man noch neues dazu sagen?...... achja: *doppeltes Epicfail*.

Auf der einen Seite natürlich das item nicht abzugeben wo du es am ende dann doch gebraucht hast. Aber andererseits auch weil man wegen so einer "Kleinigkeit" direkt Gilde verlässt und den Raid sabotiert (sry, aber schlecht heilen wegen Item nicht gekriegt ist SABOTAGE).

Aber zur RL: Es ist vllt etwas hart reagiert wenn man nach dem Bossfight ein kurzes AFK-gehen so bestraft aber wie schon mehrfach gesagt, wer weiß ob es nicht öfter bei dir vorkommt? bei uns ist es auch überhaupt kein Problem wenn man sich kurz im Raid-Channel oder per /w meldet und schreibt man ist kurz afk, sogar bei trash-grps oder so ist das ok. Wer dann die Lootverteilung verpasst hat eben Pech gehabt.

Ich habe vor einer Weile den Kelch von den Zwillingen in PDK25er auch nicht gekriegt weil ich während der Lootverteilung einen disco hatte und weißt du was: WAYNE, hat sich eben ein anderer aus dem Raid verbessert, was insgesamt auch mir nützt (außerdem hab ich ihn 2 Wochen später gekriegt). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG

Kjar


----------



## Porthos (2. Februar 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Haha! Dich würde ich nirgens hin mitnehmen. Find ich total assig sowas. "Konnte mich natürlich nicht konzentrieren". Du bist doch einfach umgangssprachlich ein Arsch, oder?
> /Edit: Noch einen drauf, weils so herrlich ist: Was musste als Heilpaladin denn tun, ausser mit dem Gesicht immer dieselbe Taste treffen? Nüüüx!





dich könnte mann auch als umgangsprachlich ein kleines hässliches verblödetes pickliges Kellerkind nennen oder ?

Wenn er aus Klo muss , muss er fertig.

Sowas kindisches vom PM .


----------



## Rootii (2. Februar 2010)

lol.. solche Situationen von wegen "kurz afklo" passiert bei uns andauernd. bin in eine schöne bequeme gilde gerutscht.. haben icc10er stamm da is das eh nich so wild.
da geht auch ma zwischen den boss jemand essen wo wir schonmal den trash machen oder telefoniert.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sollte es zu lange dauern wirds natürlich nerven.. aber bis jetzt isses im raid noch ganz chillig :]


----------



## Gaueko (2. Februar 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> Möchtegern Doktor!
> Ihn hat es am anfang nicht interessiert weil es SCHWERE Rüstung war. Es war schon besser doch er hat ein soziales verhalten und dachte das der Schami es braucht. Doch wo es niemand brauchte machte er trozdem need drauf. Nun verstanden?




Wieso nennst du mich "Möchtegern"? Hab ich dir was getan?

Und ja- natürlich hab ich die Problematik verstanden, allerdings kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, das man wegen so einer Lapalie die Gilde verlässt.
Kommt aber wahrscheinlich daher, weil ich ein noch sozialeres Verhalten habe und Spaß am Spiel und ein gutes Gildenklima über EpiXxX stelle.


----------



## Legends (2. Februar 2010)

Finde es Richtig. UNgeplante pausen zu machen muss bestraft werden.
 Wer es nicht hinbekommt vor nem Raid Pissen zu gehn, ist eh nicht mehr ganz normal.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (2. Februar 2010)

@te,

deine plündermeisterin (und ich nehme mal an auch raidleiterin) nimmt dieses spiel wohl etwas zu ernst. eine nicht offizielle afk-pause....omg, wenn ich sowas schon höre... und nach 4 wipes den raid auflösen? wasn das fürn mist? unter solch einer zicke würde ich bestimmt nicht raiden und deine entscheidung, die gilde zu verlassen, war wohl die einzig richtige.


----------



## Timewarp85 (2. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

also ich bin ja einer der sich Grundsätzlich eine Gilde sucht die es mit dem Raiden nicht so ernst nimmt. Meine aktuelle Gilde z.b. Raidet zwar regelmäßig aber eher zum Spaß
und macht daraus kein Wettbewerb o.ä. 

deshalb kann ich sätze wie 





> Weil ich eine nicht offizielle AFK pause gemacht habe.


 mal überhaupt nicht verstehen.

Mein gott, WOW IST EIN SPIEL!!!, demnächst muss man wohl noch nen Vertrag unterschreiben mit der Klausel:

*Bei Vertragsbruch oder Vertragswiedrigem verhalten sehen wir uns gezwungen Rechtliche Schritte einzuleiten.*

Sorry leute, aber das geht doch zu weit. Klar möchten einige was erreichen im Spiel aber man sollte doch immernoch im hinterkopf behalten das es wirklich nur ein Spiel ist und kein Job.


Gruß Time


----------



## Cobrastrike (2. Februar 2010)

A) Mimimimimi

 "Plündermeister = GOTT"; vieleicht mal n Termin beim Doktor machen?


----------



## Aga7 (2. Februar 2010)

Huhu,
also, ich glaube, dass diejenigen, die hier schreiben:" wenn ich aufs Klo mus, gehe ich einfach" primär funraids machen und/oder noch nie an einer Raidleitung beteiligt waren. Ansonsten hätten sie schon mal eine ähnliche Situation wie folgt mitbekommen (10er, gilt aber auch für 25er):
Spieler 1: Mom, Tel
Spieler 2: dann geh ich schnell mal aufs Klo
Spieler 1 kommt wieder
Spieler 3: kurz was zu trinken holen
Spieler 4: ich geh kurz eine rauchen
Spieler 2 und 3 kommen wieder
Spieler 1: dann geh ich auch noch kurz aufs klo
Spieler 4 kommt wieder
Spieler 5: mom, tür klingelt
Spieler 1 kommt wieder
Spieler 6 disco
Spieler 5 kommt wieder
....und wenn man Glück hat, sind dann nach 20 min alle wieder bereit, nach dieser Kette an afk-Zeiten, weiterzumachen....

Bei längeren Raids sollten natürlich von der RL Pausen eingeplant und auch angekündigt werden. Darüber hinaus ist es aber doch jedem halbwegs Erwachsenen zumutbar, seine AFK-Zeiten danach zu richten. Dann würden sich wirkliche Notfälle auch auf ein Minimum beschränken lassen. Das ist wie im RL: Ein wenig Disziplin wird selbst in WoW verlangt, sonst läuft es nicht.
Wer dann noch meint, sich an nichts halten zu müssen und damit den ganzen Raid belastet, muss eben auch damit rechnen, dass er nicht auch noch einen Loot, den er eigentlich gar nicht wollte, nachträglich auf dem Silbertablett und mit ganz viel Zuckerguss oben drauf überreicht bekommt.
Dagegen haben diejenigen, die gut vorbereitet und diszipliniert am Raid teilnehmen sehr viel bessere Chancen in so einer Situation, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich halte das Problem des TE eindeutig für hausgemacht, also: "selber schuld", hätte er deutlich mehr draus machen können. Alles weitere (Verlassen der Gilde) zeugt von fehlender Selbsteinschätzung und wenig Reife.
Einfach beim nächsten Mal besser machen und gut ist!


----------



## Flatrian (2. Februar 2010)

Ich finde die Reaktion an sich ganz schön "Machthaberisch. Der Typ wäre ein perfekter Angestellter für das Arbeitsamt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hauptproblem ist: JA! Wer den PM hat, darf mit dem Loot machen, was er will und es verteilen, wie ER es für richtig empfindet.


----------



## TheDoggy (2. Februar 2010)

Kein Plan, was du hast, du wolltest das Item nicht, also warum rumwhinen? Und dann auch noch schlecht heilen, lol? o_O
Und wer weiss, wie deine Vorgeschichte ist, vllt leistest du dir öfter Fails, so dass der PM einfach der Kragen geplatzt ist. xP
Und wie gesagt, du hattest von anfang an kein Interesse an dem Item also eigentlich auch keinen Grund, beleidigt zu sein, als dus nicht gekriegt hast.
Kindergarten...


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (2. Februar 2010)

klar, die vorgeschichte ist natürlich nicht bekannt..... aber wenn ein raidleiter nach 4 wipes den raid auflöst, ist er meiner meinung nach nicht fähig den raid zu leiten. die bisherigen icc-bosse sind zwar nichts weiter als freeloot....fehler können trotzdem passieren.


----------



## Rolandos (2. Februar 2010)

Tja, was soll man dazu sagen. 

Der TE ist ein Kiddy, weil er erst nichts habe wollte, wie er schrieb, und dann mehr oder weniger trotzig reagiert hat weil er nichts bekommen hat. FAIL, so einen würde ich nicht in einer neuen Gilde/Raid aufnehmen.

Der Raidleiters ist auch ein Pfosten, wenn Jemand im Kampf AFK geht, währe die Handlungsweise eigendlich OK wenn es um Leben oder Tod ginge, aber da WOW ein Spiel ist, währe es auch eine völlig unangemessene Reaktion. 
Außerdem hat sich der Spieler im Chat abgemeldet und somit ist es Offiziell und in Ordnung.


----------



## Chrischi.Atrey (2. Februar 2010)

Hallo,Thema Verfasser.
Ich finde die Situation,aus deiner Sicht echt unfair dir gegenüber,wenn das Item sowie keiner mag.

Anders rum lässt du dich auf einen Raid ein.Das heißt es gibt gewisse Regeln an die man sich halten muss,wie Pünktlichkeit Vorbereitung usw.

Bei euch im Raid wird es nicht anders sein.

Ich denke du hättest vielleicht auf eine Antwort des Gruppenleiters warten können ob er/sie es Ok findet wenn du schnell auf Klo gehst.
Dieser widerum hatte dich dann darauf ausmerksam machen,können das der folgendefall dann eintritt,sprich du bekommst dein Item nicht und es nur bekommst wenn es keiner,will was in diesem Fall wie du beschreibst eintraff.

Aber jetzt machst du einen Fehler,deine Meinung im Gildenchannel posten?Dann die Gilde verlassen? Und jetzt im Buffed Forum dir bestädiung holen?

So viel scheinst du von deiner Gilde ausser Loot nicht zuverlangen.

Denk beim nächsten mal nach,was du da gerade tust und bevor du etwas schreibst,ich meine aus Trunkenheit,Wut,Trauer entstehen oft nicht gewollt beiträge die leicht nach hinten los gehen können.


----------



## crizbee (2. Februar 2010)

hi

raids, gilden, plündermeister, equip check ? wer braucht sowas heutzutage noch wo man fast alles
alleine erreichen kann dank marken und zufallsinis ich liebe das neue system.

keine wichtigtuer mehr die einen auf den sack gehen und wenn doch leave und nächste
zufallsini gemacht^^

genau so lieb und will ich das.

gruss crizbee


----------



## Starfros (2. Februar 2010)

Aga7 schrieb:


> @starfros: Fakt ist aber, dass Du den Raid nicht geleitet hast und nicht PM warst. Diese PM hate offenbar etwas gegen individuelle AFK zeiten und der rund des TE für sein AFK hat er auch nicht angegeben. Wie schon erwähnt: Ich halte die Reaktion der PM vielleicht nicht gerade für besonders großzügig, aber nachvollziehen kann ich es schon. Wir wissen es alle nicht, was vorher vielleicht schon an Disziplinlosigkeit im Raid geherrscht hat und vielleicht wollte sie hier einfach mal durchgreifen.



? Wenn er schreibt , NACH DEM ER DEN LOOT GESEHEN hat und das es NICHTS für ihn gibt da er PLATTEN träger war , sollte er afk gehen dürfen damit er pissen kann. Sollte auch keiner was dagegen haben denn er hat diese zwangspause für alle genutzt um sein Bedürfnis nach zu kommen. 
Da er auch geschrieben hat das er KURZ AFK ist , war damit die Info für jeder mann ersichtlich auch für den RL/PM, wenn er dann aber nach seinem Klo gang gewispert bekommt das es keiner haben wollte und er nach fragt ob er es nachhinein haben könnte, dies aber nicht bekommen hat weil er unrechtmäßig afk gegangen sei , dann pack ich mir nur an dem kopf . Es bricht sich da keiner einen zacken aus.
Wenn man da auch noch wie schon mal geschrieben eher einen splitter raus macht mit der begründung diese halt für den raid zur verfügung zu stellen um diverse VZ zu geben, ist es gehüpft wie gesprungen, denn in bieden fällen ist es eine minimale verbesserung. 

Ich geh auch afk nach dem ich den loot gesehen habe und nichts direkt für mich dabei ist wenn ich mal nicht den PM habe . Egal für was .
Andererseits ist es bei uns auch so das die Itmes noch für ne weile in der tasche liegen für spätere weitergabe.


BTW.: Was auch keiner weiss ist ob man sie als Frau am steuer des Raides überhaupt akzeptiert, denn viele tun dies nicht und wettern in der regel dagegen sei es mit aktionen oder nur hinterücks mit sprüchen oder sonst was. Wie im wahren Leben dies auch vorkommt .


----------



## Starfros (2. Februar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die genaue Situation kennen wir ja nicht, aber wenn es nötig ist um sich durchzusetzen dann bringt auch sowas einen Raid weiter.
> Es ist ja schön wenn alles wie am Schnürchen läuft mit einem Raid, aber ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht dass bereits das pünktliche Erscheinen ein echtes Problem darstellt.




Das mit der pünklichkeit stimme ich dir voll zu. 
Da ich auch mit Hexe raide stelle ich auf durchzug 10-5 min vor Raidbeginn diverse Leute zu Porten.Denn man weiss genau wann start ist . Und wenn da immer wieder , wie auch schon geschrieben worden ist, die selben pappnasen einen port anfordern , nee sry.

Z.B.: Denn wie siehts bei euch allen aus mit ankündigungen im chat das wer telefon hat ? ist in der regel nichts anderes als ein gewisses afk gehen , man hört nichts im TS auf diverse kommandos . passiert auch sehr oft.


----------



## Rootii (2. Februar 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Der TE ist ein Kiddy, weil er erst nichts habe wollte, wie er schrieb, und dann mehr oder weniger trotzig reagiert hat weil er nichts bekommen hat. FAIL, so einen würde ich nicht in einer neuen Gilde/Raid aufnehmen.



In so eine Gilde würde ich nicht reinwollen.
FAIL ist es von Raidleader nicht nachvollziehbaren schwachsinnigen unnötigen blödsinn anzustellen ^^




Starfros schrieb:


> Wenn er schreibt , NACH DEM ER DEN LOOT GESEHEN hat und das es NICHTS für ihn gibt da er PLATTEN träger war , sollte er afk gehen dürfen damit er pissen kann. Sollte auch keiner was dagegen haben denn er hat diese zwangspause für alle genutzt um sein Bedürfnis nach zu kommen.



... für mich bis jetzt ganz normal, dass man das darf, vollkommen richtig!

Ausadem..wollte die Schuhe keiner... lieber Dissen als nen anderem Spieler was gutes tun?

Da Raidleder eine Frau war, fand sie es vllt sau geil kontrolle über so viele Typen zu haben. Sollte vllt woanders "spielen" gehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aga7 (2. Februar 2010)

Zunächst mal ist es völlig egal und tut überhaupt nichts zur Sache, welches Geschlecht die PM hat. Wer hier auch nur im Entferntesten eine Beziehung herstellen will, beweist nur seine grenzenlose Kleingeistigkeit. Es gibt anteilig genauso viele männliche wie weibliche RL/PM, die vielleicht mal über die Strenge schlagen oder auch mal eine falsche Entscheidung treffen. Das dürfen sie auch (wenn es nicht zu oft vokommt), denn während sich alle anderen einen gemütlichen Abend machen, versuchen diese, den "Sauhaufen" irgendwie unter Kontrolle zu bekommen, damit es tatsächlich auch ein angenehmer Abend für alle wird.

Vielleicht hätte der TE ja auch sagen können: "b wenn sonst keiner will". Damit hätte er doch ganz schnell alles gesagt, was er sagen musste oder ? 
Spätestens aber nachdem er nix gesagt hat, AFK gegangen ist und anschließen auf wundersame Weise doch gemerkt hat, dass er den Loot nun doch haben wollte, hätte er dies ja auch in einer vernünftigen Form machen können, oder? Damit hätte er seine eigenen erfolgsaussichten doch drastisch gesteigert.
So, wir er sich aber anschließend verhalten hat, lässt tief blicken. Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, wie die Diskussion mit der PM abgelaufen ist.

Wenn man was verbockt, muss man sich erst mal an die eigene Nase fassen und die Suppe eben auslöffeln, so war das zumindest einmal. Das nennt man glaub ich Eigenverantwortung.
Heute scheint es allerdings immer häufiger so zu sein, dass man erst mal alle anderen beschimpft und Ansprüche stellt, die einem gar nicht zustehen. Ein Hoch auf unsere Gesellschaft!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerby499 (2. Februar 2010)

> Ich möchte mal eure Meinung zu folgendem Vorfall der sich in meiner Ex-RAID-Gilde zugetragen hat.



Wenn ein Thread schon so anfängt heißt das letztendlich: Ich möchte whine ... bla blubber , weil alle sind ja so ungerecht, nur ich bin der einzig liebe und ehrliche Mensch auf der ganzen Welt.

Dann kommt der Satz, um es nicht direkt als whine-Thread erkennbar zu machen:

"Wie seht Ihr das ?" Oder "Was ist Eure Meinung ?" 

Die einzige Antwort die Du im Prinzip ja hören willst ist die, dass Du ja so lieb bist und nix falsch gemacht hast und der andere der Böse ist.


----------



## Tikume (2. Februar 2010)

Starfros schrieb:


> Z.B.: Denn wie siehts bei euch allen aus mit ankündigungen im chat das wer telefon hat ? ist in der regel nichts anderes als ein gewisses afk gehen , man hört nichts im TS auf diverse kommandos . passiert auch sehr oft.



Telefon war bei uns weniger das Problem, eher das zu spät kommen + Abhängen in Dalaran ohne schonmal nach Naxx/Ulduar zu fliegen oder eben dieses Chain-Afk im Raid.


----------



## Rootii (2. Februar 2010)

Aga7 schrieb:


> Spätestens aber nachdem er nix gesagt hat, AFK gegangen ist und anschließen auf wundersame Weise doch gemerkt hat, dass er den Loot nun doch haben wollte, hätte er dies ja auch in einer vernünftigen Form machen können, oder?



vllt hat er das ja? vllt hat die Raidleaderin ja gemerkt, dass sie selbst die Schuhe benutzen könnte und deswegen so eine blöde Antwort gegeben.. afk wärend Lootverteilung.. wer weiß wie lange er schon pissen musste ^^

Zweiteres kann ich mir gut vorstellen, sonst kann ich die Ausrede "unerlaubte afk pause" nich nachvollziehn.. und hinterher sieht man doch das es keiner gebraucht hat.. und ein Problem die Items dann noch rumzureichen ist es auch nicht. Sache von 10 sek...da gibts man doch lieber ab, als zu dissen?


----------



## m-a-g-g-i (2. Februar 2010)

Gilden verlassen deswegen lächerlich 

1. du kannst es nach dem raid ansprechen musst nicht direkt mimimi machen wegen einen item.

2. Wozu bist du in der gilde wenn du nach einem fehler direkt rausgehst, das muss man einfach nach dem raid klären.

3. der thrend name ist kacke.


----------



## Aga7 (2. Februar 2010)

Du hast Recht, Rootii, wir wissen es nicht. Aber wie ich bereits geäußert habe, kann ich es mir gut vorstellen, wie er es getan hat, wenn man sein weiteres Vorgehen mit berücksichtigt. Der TE hat ne riesen Welle gemacht und die Bombe platzen lassen.
Wenn alles korrekt und in angemessener Form gelaufen wäre, hätte er den Raid gaaanz schnell hinter sich gehabt und die PM hätte einlenken müssen.
Anscheinend war das aber nicht der Fall (sondern eher das Geegnteil?)

Jedenfalls lässt die Vorgehensweise des TE recht schlüssig darauf schließen, wer sich daneben benommen hat. Wenn er nun, wenn sich die Wogen geglättet haben, ein paar Rückschlüsse und Konsequenzen auf sein Verhalten in zukünftigen Raids zieht, hat er doch gewonnen. Wenn nicht, muss er einfach noch ein paar Jahre warten, bis er die notwendige Reife erreicht hat.
LG
Aga7


----------



## Rootii (2. Februar 2010)

Aga7 schrieb:


> Jedenfalls lässt die Vorgehensweise des TE recht schlüssig darauf schließen, wer sich daneben benommen hat.



naja eben nich.. wenn der TE normal gefragt hat, ob er das item noch bekommen könnte, find ichs merkwürdig vom Raidleader..
aus deiner sicht.. hat der TE sich direkt aufgeregt oder patzig nach dem item gefragt, hat der Raidleader nichts falsch gemacht..

naja .. um grunde kann mans ja dicht machen hier, weil wir nix genaues wissen und wenn, bringts eh nix^^ habt ja recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (2. Februar 2010)

Das Verhalten der Plündermeisterin war nicht in Ordnung ...

Raiden is Teamplay !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loran-76 (2. Februar 2010)

crizbee schrieb:


> hi
> 
> raids, gilden, plündermeister, equip check ? wer braucht sowas heutzutage noch wo man fast alles
> alleine erreichen kann dank marken und zufallsinis ich liebe das neue system.
> ...




naja wer sowas braucht? eventuell die die auch icc und den endcontent sehen wollen, weil mal ehrlich, durch inis laufen wo man schon gefühlte 100mal war und eigentlich nur noch durchrennt. viele machen es doch nur noch wegen der daily(2 frostmarken) der rest eventuell wegen fehlenden erfolgen, oder mit ihren twinks um sie mit t9(triumphmarken) auszustatten.

t10 farmen durch alleiniges daily gehen, da kann man sich das ja ausrechnen, wieviele wochen man braucht um alles zusammen zu haben.

das neue system ist wirklich nicht schlecht, nur stupide wenn man alles schon kennt. und nun morgen mit den nerfs noch mal die inis vereinfacht und verkürzt werden, man will doch auch mal andere sachen sehen, und icc die ersten 4 bosse mag man mittlerweile mit jeder halbwegs spielenden rnd grp schaffen. mehr wird random schon schwerer. und im 25er random, nee da hätte ich kein nerv für, wenn alle paar minuten einer leavt, afk geht oder jeder nee andere taktik hat und man sich minuten lang streitet welche taktik nun die bessere ist.

wer aber nicht raiden mag, für dem ist das system so wie es ist gut.


zum @te, was bist du den für einer... wenn dir die diziplin und die anforderungen und regeln einer raidgilde nicht passen, dann tritt doch erst nicht bei. oder meinst du wenn du kommst änderst du bestehende strukturen? klar war es hart was der pm macht, aber wer weiss welche verfehlungen du ausser dem afk gehen hattest, vllt nicht das erstemal, ständig zu spät, nicht vorbereitet wenn ich das lesen wegen den flask... denke wirst nicht so sonderlich großer verlust sein für die gilde.

in unser gilde kosten die flask im übrigen 100g, das gold geht auf die gildenbank, sich mal wegporten und selber kaufen ist nicht, kann man zwar machen, aber dann gibts in dieser id auch kein loot. finde ich auch richtig so, wer raiden will der muss sich vorbereiten, den es kann nicht angehen das 24 leute wegen einer person warten müssen, und sich alles nach hinten verschiebt. 
und da muss ein rl halt durchgreifen und sanktionen festlegen, weil sonst macht er sich unglaubwürdig, die konzeuqenz wäre, dass sich immer mehr leute die frechheit herausnehmen. klar ist wow nur ein spiel, fussball spielen auch, nur gibt es bei beidem regeln, hat man keine lust drauf, dann sollte man es lassen oder sich im falle von wow eine fungilde suchen, aber dann nicht rumjammern, weil man in icc für die ersten 4 bosse schon 3 stunden braucht.
und zum afk gehen wegen klo, jeder "erwachsene", gesunde mensch geht vorher aufs klo, und man kann ja mal erwarten das man auch 1-2 stunden durchhält, und 3. bosse in icc, da ist man in max. 30 min. afk durch tel, kinder oder was weiss ich, sind sachen die nicht planbar sind, und jeder vernüftige rl auch verständnis für hat, man sagt halt kurz das man schnell afk muss, wegen telefon o.ä. und solange das nicht in jedem raid passiert oder mehrmals in einem, dann wird man da auch kein stress bekommen.


----------



## TheDoggy (2. Februar 2010)

Sir schrieb:


> Das Verhalten der Plündermeisterin war nicht in Ordnung ...


Aber wegen nem nicht-bekommenen Item als MT-Heiler(!) nicht mehr richtig heilen ist in Ordnung?

Nur um dich zu zitieren:


Sir schrieb:


> Raiden is Teamplay !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was behindert das Teamplay wohl mehr, hm?!


----------



## Magickevin (2. Februar 2010)

Nun könnte man wieder sagen Frauen sind zu emotional aber ich lasse es ;D

Man war Classic eine schöne Zeit du warst Tank und hast versucht zu farmen ging aber nicht und schon waren nette Leute in der Gilde/Raid und haben SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH Flasks hergestellt und man durfte NATÜRLICH kurz Afk gehen um seine Notdurft zu verrichten und selbst wenn einer der 40 Leute mal einer dabei war der eine andere Rüssi Klasse gewürfelt hat auch wenn andere es gebraucht hätten das war alles KEIN problem...

Naja man kann sich wirklich Steine in den weg legen wenn man darauf steht ob es sinnvoll ist ist ne andere Story...

Ich weiß nicht woran das liegt das in WOTLK so eine scheiß Stimmung herrscht in den Raids in Gruppen oder sonst wo ich bezweifle das es Casuals sind sage aber auch nicht das Pro's oder Hardcore Raider daran schuld sind....

Naja wie mein alter Raidleiter immer sagte wenn wir einen Boss nicht gelegt haben DER BOSS IST BUGGY BLIZZ IST SCHULD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loran-76 (2. Februar 2010)

"Man war Classic eine schöne Zeit du warst Tank und hast versucht zu farmen ging aber nicht und schon waren nette Leute in der Gilde/Raid und haben SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH Flasks hergestellt und man durfte NATÜRLICH kurz Afk gehen um seine Notdurft zu verrichten und selbst wenn einer der 40 Leute mal einer dabei war der eine andere Rüssi Klasse gewürfelt hat auch wenn andere es gebraucht hätten das war alles KEIN problem"

naja classic und das schwärmen davon find eich immer recht amüsant, bzw. das mit dem heutigen wow überhaupt vergleichen zu wollen. ist so der vergelich zwischen äpfel und birnen. classic gab es halt klassenspez. sachen, die man benötigt hat, sachen haben gestackt, heute ist so gut wie jeder austauschbar und das hat natürlich vor und nachteile, welche würde denke ich zu weit führen. 
zu der diziplin, die war damals wie heute schon so, wie offt sind früher leute afk gegangen, und waren auf folgen... und das nicht nur bei den trash gruppen. zum flask farmen, im gegensatz zu früher gibt es heute soviel möglichkeiten, einen dualsspecc, damit man sein zeug auch selbst finanzieren kann.
sagte ich schon das man die zeiten überhaupt nicht vergleichen kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saufnix (2. Februar 2010)

Die Frage ist ja (ev. schon hat die schon einer gestellt): Was ist mit den Loot passiert?? gedisst? GB?? pers. Verwendung durch PM?

Wie auch immer: die Logik dahinter ist "einzigartig" - geht eigentlich nur darum, Dir eine "reinzuhauen" - weil RL und PM übergangen (chätlesen - wayne), auf alles kann man sich nicht konzentrieren....mimimimimimi. 

Aber, deswegen die Gilde zu leaven - naja - sozusagen, die Ratten verlassen als erster das sinkende Schiff...


Ob PM oder Du recht oder unrecht hattest - wayne....lass es, oder spiel weiter - aber prangere DEINE Gilde (du hast sie Dir ausgesucht!!!) und deren Leitung nicht öffentlich an....

Überhaupt scheint durchgänging WAYNE das einzige zu sein, was noch jemand interessiert ;-). 

Ach, noch was: Gilde = Diktatur (die nur zum Schein demokratisch ist) - also richte dich dannach oder mach deine 1-man-show.


----------



## Paladom (2. Februar 2010)

Raidgilde.... DKP.... blablub...

WOW = Arbeit?

Zum kotzen


----------



## Lindhberg (2. Februar 2010)

crizbee schrieb:


> hi
> 
> raids, gilden, plündermeister, equip check ? wer braucht sowas heutzutage noch wo man fast alles
> alleine erreichen kann dank marken und zufallsinis ich liebe das neue system.
> ...



ach du bist das immer^^


----------



## Magickevin (2. Februar 2010)

Loran-76 schrieb:


> naja classic und das schwärmen davon find eich immer recht amüsant, bzw. das mit dem heutigen wow überhaupt vergleichen zu wollen. ist so der vergelich zwischen äpfel und birnen. classic gab es halt klassenspez. sachen, die man benötigt hat, sachen haben gestackt, heute ist so gut wie jeder austauschbar und das hat natürlich vor und nachteile, welche würde denke ich zu weit führen.
> zu der diziplin, die war damals wie heute schon so, wie offt sind früher leute afk gegangen, und waren auf folgen... und das nicht nur bei den trash gruppen. zum flask farmen, im gegensatz zu früher gibt es heute soviel möglichkeiten, einen dualsspecc, damit man sein zeug auch selbst finanzieren kann.
> sagte ich schon das man die zeiten überhaupt nicht vergleichen kann?
> 
> ...




Zum einen ist WoW Immernoch das selbe spielen es gibt nur eine Klasse mehr und es gibt mehr Zauber und Fähigkeiten.
Die einzigen Unterschiede liegen darin das es einfacher geworden, neue Rassen, neue Berufe, die Arenen, Abhärtung, Open World PvP und eine neue Klasse hinzugekommen ist das sind alles Dinge die sich die COMMUNITY sich gewünscht hat. Das einige davon wie ich finde ein Schuss in Ofen waren darüber wollen wir nicht streiten.

Aber man darf nicht vergessen das die WoW Spieler dran schuld sind das es so einfach/schlimm geworden ist denn ohne Nachzudenken schreien sie rum wenn es etwas gibt was ihnen nicht gefällt ohne über die Konsequenz zu denken... Aber dafür sind wir Menschen ja immerhin bekannt


----------



## Gonzo73 (2. Februar 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Tja, was soll man dazu sagen.
> 
> Der TE ist ein Kiddy, weil er erst nichts habe wollte, wie er schrieb, und dann mehr oder weniger trotzig reagiert hat weil er nichts bekommen hat. FAIL, so einen würde ich nicht in einer neuen Gilde/Raid aufnehmen.
> 
> ...




Nein, der TE ist kein Kiddy, wenn schwere Rüssi drin ist und wir 2 Shami dabei haben, geh ich nicht davon aus das der Dicke Pala es bekommt. 
Und noch eine Anmerkung zur PM...die war blos angepisst weil nochmal 3 Leute AFK gegangen sind. Ich war sogar einer der ersten die wieder da waren. 
Ist und bleibt halt ne ZICKE...!


----------



## Shac (2. Februar 2010)

Ich sehe das ganze so. Du hast kein interesse an den Schuhen gehabt deshalb hast du den Loot nicht abgewartet und bist afk gegangen. Das heißt du wärst geblieben wenn was für dich gedroppt wäre. Also hattest du immer noch die Option das der Schamane vielleicht gepasst hätte. Wusstest du aber vorher nicht. Also bleibt man in dem Falle ganz einfach noch kurz bis der Loot verteilt ist und wärst dann afk gegangen. Also selbst schuld. wenn es Regeln gibt im Raid dann sollte man die einhalten. wenn du von diesen gewusst hast musst du sie akzeptieren.
Das du danach einfach darauf pochst diese zu bekommen aber selbst beim loot nicht dabei warst ist Pech.


----------



## nasezu (2. Februar 2010)

hmm es gibt leute die werden trauriger weise im rl gequält und können sich nicht durch setzten. 
man sollte auch bedenken das im inet jeder hans wurst auf gott machen kann. meiner meinung nach sind passen powerlooter in dieses bild was item einstecken betrifft. sie finden hier ihre befriedung auch mal jemanden zu qäulen. 

JA PLÜNDERMEISTER = GoTT

nur ruf hat man zuverlieren. 

aber 1 item powerlooten ist gar nichts .^^ und es war ein stoffi teil . kack drauf um so schneller hast du es vergessen.


----------



## Gnorfal (2. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ich möchte mal eure Meinung zu folgendem Vorfall der sich in meiner Ex-RAID-Gilde zugetragen hat.
> 
> ...



Warum in Plündermeisters Namen machst Du dann überhaupt nen Thread auf?


----------



## Gonzo73 (2. Februar 2010)

Shac schrieb:


> Ich sehe das ganze so. Du hast kein interesse an den Schuhen gehabt deshalb hast du den Loot nicht abgewartet und bist afk gegangen. Das heißt du wärst geblieben wenn was für dich gedroppt wäre. Also hattest du immer noch die Option das der Schamane vielleicht gepasst hätte. Wusstest du aber vorher nicht. Also bleibt man in dem Falle ganz einfach noch kurz bis der Loot verteilt ist und wärst dann afk gegangen. Also selbst schuld. wenn es Regeln gibt im Raid dann sollte man die einhalten. wenn du von diesen gewusst hast musst du sie akzeptieren.
> Das du danach einfach darauf pochst diese zu bekommen aber selbst beim loot nicht dabei warst ist Pech.




das ist ja der Knackpunkt...das kam schonmal vor...gleiche Situation...nur in PDK25...da habe ich das ITEM dan auch bekommen...war auch kurz AFK...LOL,
egal...wie du sagtest Pech gehabt...Abhaken und weiterdaddeln ;-)


----------



## Loran-76 (2. Februar 2010)

Magickevin schrieb:


> *Zum einen ist WoW Immernoch das selbe spielen* es gibt nur eine Klasse mehr und es gibt mehr Zauber und Fähigkeiten.
> *Die einzigen Unterschiede liegen darin das es einfacher geworden, neue Rassen, neue Berufe, die Arenen, Abhärtung, Open World PvP und eine neue Klasse hinzugekommen* ist das sind alles Dinge die sich die COMMUNITY sich gewünscht hat. Das einige davon wie ich finde ein Schuss in Ofen waren darüber wollen wir nicht streiten.
> 
> Aber man darf nicht vergessen das die WoW Spieler dran schuld sind das es so einfach/schlimm geworden ist denn ohne Nachzudenken schreien sie rum wenn es etwas gibt was ihnen nicht gefällt ohne über die Konsequenz zu denken... Aber dafür sind wir Menschen ja immerhin bekannt




ist schon was widersprüchlich oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das ein spiel an die breite masse ausgerichtet wird, ist doch ganz normal. nennt man marktwirtschaftlich denken, es mag ja noch ideallisten bei blizz geben, die das spiel mit entwickeln, und im hinterkopf haben das sich andere daran erfreuen, aber genauso viel, wenn nicht mehr gibt es die die dollarzeichen in den augen haben und denen es eigentlich relativ wurst ist, was der einzelne denkt, solange die masse zahlt und man expandieren kann.

ich bin auch der meinung das es heute nicht mehr die spieler sind die zu classic zeiten spielten, es wird sie noch geben, aber der doch weit größere teil, kennt die classic zeiten nichtmal und das ist auch nicht schlimm, weil wie ich schon sagte, das eigentlich zwei verschiedene sachen sind, und einige zu den bedingungen wie zu classic gar nicht mit wow angefangen hätten.


----------



## reappy (2. Februar 2010)

Also,

ich habe das so verstanden: Es ist ein Stamm/gilden-raid mit fix definierten regeln was das verhalten der Spieler betrifft.

Ob eine Lootsperre bei kurzem afk gehen Sinnvoll bzw. nett ist sei mal dahingestellt. Du wusstest das es so ist bzw. du hättest es gewust wenn du dich mit den raid regeln auseinander gesetzt hättest.

Du hast eine Lootsperre bekommen weil du gegen fix definierte regeln verstoßen hast.
Ob du es jetzt absichtlich gemacht hast, oder ob dir das miteinander einfach egal ist und du es deswegen nicht für nötig gehalten hast dich mit den raid regeln auseinander zu setzen sei auch mal dahin gestellt.

Für mich hört sich das ganze nach:

mimimimi afk mimimimi strafe bekommen mimimimi ich werds euch zeigen mimimimi /gleave mimimmi
an.

Und da das ganze mimimi noch nicht gereicht hat gehst du ins forum und weinst weiter.

Also ehrlich dein Post sollte ein witz sein oder?


Edit: Und auch wenn dir die regeln nicht klar waren gibt es doch eine regel die in jedem raid gleich sind, egal ob rnd oder stamm nehmlich:
3....
2....
1....
MEINS!!!

Wer das looten versäumt hat kein anrecht mehr auf den loot. Kein raidleiter wird mit dem lootverteilen auf irgendwas warten, es gibt immer ein kurzes zeitfenster in dem du dein interesse an dem loot kundtun kannst, wenn du das Zeitfenster versäumst bekommst den loot nich sogar die von blizz eingebaute need or greed funktion hat ein begrenztes zeitfenster und passt wenn du nichts klickst.


----------



## Protek (2. Februar 2010)

Ich wär nie in einer Gilde nur weil die Raiden geht... ^^ Ich müsste schon auch noch andere Gründe haben und wenn man mit den Leuten gut auskommt passieren solche Sachen auch nicht.

Also ich versteh nicht wieso man wegen nem "Crap" Loot den man eh nicht braucht aus der Gilde geht? Das Zeug verkaufst ja eh dem Händler oder höchstens als Sek. Equip. 

War vielleicht für beide Parteien in diesem Fall die bessere Lösung wenn ihr euch getrennt habt. Wer geht aber bei der Lootverteilung afk? Ich mein wenn du das machst dann kannst du zu 100% auf Loot verzichten weil meist ist die Ware dann sowieso schon bei Rückkehr verteilt. 

Du scheinst wohl mit deinem Kollegen in einer Gilde zu sein nur wegen was? Wegen dem raiden ... jedem das seine, aber das klingt nach totaler Fixierung auf Items. Sozusagen Tunnelblick und nur den eigenen Vorteil im Kopf. 

Wenn man gleich die Gilde verlässt wegen solch einem Vorfall... der arme Raidleiter der dich nächstes Mal invitet möchte ich nicht sein. Spieler die so schnell austicken sind schlichtwegs falsch in einem Raid.


----------



## MasterMarvin (2. Februar 2010)

Also ich kann nicht verstehen was du willst ?????

Aber um mal über PM zu sprechen ....ich kann die nicht leiden .....wenn jeder ordentlich lootet is das doch gar nicht nötig ....und wenn der meint was nicht rausgeben zu müssen dann haben wir "dummen" das nachsehen ...( ich hatte das vergnügen vor nem jahr gegn einen weltboss ...oder vieleicht auch nen bissel länger her).
Seid diesem tag verlasse ich jeden raid mit pm ....is mir echt zu dumm ...ich weiß wann ich wie zu würfeln habe und basta ....

Dann such ich mir nen andere gruppe oder geh mit freunden !


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (2. Februar 2010)

@TE:

Ich will an dieser Stelle einfach mal anmerken, dass in meinen Augen euer beider Verhalten nicht ganz korrekt war.

Während einer Loot-Phase afk gehen, ist dann wirklich eigenes Verschulden. Ich kann auch deine Aussage nicht ganz nachvollziehen, dass du erst behauptest, der Loot würde dich nicht interessieren und dann bist du angepisst, weil du den Loot im Nachhinein nicht erhalten hast. Wenn du als Platteträger trotzdem 2nd need auf ein schwere Rüstungsteil hat, dann ist man bei der Lootvergabe anwesend und wartet ab, ob die Schamis da need drauf haben könnten oder nicht. Wer bei der Lootvergabe fehlt, da geht man dann von aus, dass wirklich kein Interesse an dem Loot besteht. Und auch wenn man pinkeln muss... die Vergabe dauert ja nun nicht so lange, dass sich das noch im 30 Minuten hinauszögert und man sich in die Hose pinkelt. Immer den Loot abwarten und dann erst aufs Klo gehen. Und falls du im Nachhinein doch noch in der Gilde geblieben wärst, wäre es sicherlich auch nicht sonderlich Hilfreich gewesen, die Heilung einzustellen sowas schafft nur weitere Probleme. Und wenn du großes Pech hast, dann spricht sich ein solches Verhalten auf dem Server rum und man könnte es dann sogar schwer haben eine neue Gilde zu finden.

Auf der anderen Seite ist es natürlich auch ein wenig hart wegen eine Pinkelpause, die ja nun wirklich nicht lange dauert, jemanden den Loot zu versagen. Im günstigsten Fall sollte immer noch die möglichkeit bestehen, solche Probleme mit einem kleinen Gespräch zu lösen, den Loot noch zu verteilen und den betroffenen darauf aufmerksam zu machen, das solche Dinge nicht gehäuft vorkommen sollten. Wenn jemand längere Zeit unangekündigt afk geht und das dann mehrmals vorkommt, würde ich als Raidleiter und Plündermeister auch etwas angepisst reagieren. Aber da du angekündigt hast, dass du mal kurz weg bist, finde ich das Verhalten auch ein wenig übertrieben. Bei unangekündigtem afk-gehen könnte ich sowas dann nachvollziehen.

Ich bin in einer Gilde, die sehr wenig Mitglieder hat (wir sind eine Gilde aus RL-Friends) und somit haben wir keinen kompletten Raid-Stamm. Unsere Raids werden also mit Randoms aufgefüllt, wobei wir inzwischen ein paar Leute gefunden haben, die regelmäßig mit uns ICC gehen. Aber ein Stammraid ist es trotzdem noch nicht ^^ . Naja... zurück zum Thema. Ich eröffne den Raid immer und übernehme auch gleichzeitig die Leitung und die Lootvergabe. Bei mir herrschen eigentlich nur folgende Regeln:

- niemand außer dem Tank pulle
- niemand geht unangekündigt afk
- niemand postet recount im Raid-Channel und brüstet sich mit seinen DPS

Sind in meinem Raid eigentlich Regeln, die man sehr leicht einhalten kann. Und wenn bei mir mal jemand auf die sanitären Anlagen muss, ist das eigentlich kein Thema, wenn man es vorher ankündigt. Aber wäre trotzdem nice, wenn man auch bei meinem Raid während der Lootvergabe anwesend ist, wenn interessante Sachen droppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## MasterMarvin (2. Februar 2010)

Prototyp Gottes :::
Also ich finde du hast das echt richtig ausgedrückt .....bin zu zweit in meiner gilde und geh auch random und mit deinen regeln komme ich super klar !
Und das man ebend was sagt wenn man auf klo geht is ja wohl klar ....wenn ich mit kollegen nen film schaue und ich muß pissen sage ich ja auch ebend "geh ebend pissen "
von da her wird das ja wohl normal sein ...
und ich hasse diese dps schreiber !!! Die sorgen höchsten dafür das sich die dd^s falsch verhalten weil sie zu wenig schaden machen könnten ...egal ob man nen wipe hinlegt ...hauptsache dps stimmt...echt zum kotzen deswegehn ist deine regel echt geil ,.....wenn du mal todeswache bist komme ich gerne mit !!!!


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (2. Februar 2010)

MasterMarvin schrieb:


> Prototyp Gottes :::
> Also ich finde du hast das echt richtig ausgedrückt .....bin zu zweit in meiner gilde und geh auch random und mit deinen regeln komme ich super klar !
> Und das man ebend was sagt wenn man auf klo geht is ja wohl klar ....wenn ich mit kollegen nen film schaue und ich muß pissen sage ich ja auch ebend "geh ebend pissen "
> von da her wird das ja wohl normal sein ...
> und ich hasse diese dps schreiber !!! Die sorgen höchsten dafür das sich die dd^s falsch verhalten weil sie zu wenig schaden machen könnten ...egal ob man nen wipe hinlegt ...hauptsache dps stimmt...echt zum kotzen deswegehn ist deine regel echt geil ,.....wenn du mal todeswache bist komme ich gerne mit !!!!




Ich muss dich leider enttäuschen. Ich spiele auf Gul'dan ^^ . Bezüglich dem DPS-Verbot kann ich nur sagen, dass ich es in 5-Mann Heroes schon oft erlebt habe, wenn jemand DPS postet, dass dann das Geflame losgeht. Man kann es ja niemandem verbieten Recount mitlaufen zu lassen, aber die Daten kann man ja dann für sich behalten und auch jegliche Kommentare. Ich schaue mir über Recount die Raid-DPS an und wenn die Summe stimmt, dann ist alles in Butter.

In meinem Raid herrschte bisher immer angenehme Atmosphäre und ich hatte auch schon Leute dabei, die eigentlich 'nen Stammraid haben, aber aus terminlichen Gründen dann nicht mit konnten und den Weg dann in meinen Raid gefunden haben. Da kam dann oftmals der Kommentar, dass der Raid für einen Random-Raid schon wirklich verdammt gut sei und die Stimmung nicht so angespannt ist, wie in einem Stammraid.

Mal schauen, wie sich das weiterentwickelt. Bisher hat es in ICC bis zu Professor Seuchenmord geklappt. Jede Woche hat bisher ein Boss mehr gelegen ^^ . Wenn die Statistik beibehalten wird, dann liegt der Prof beim nächsten Raidzyklus :-) .


----------



## Gonzo73 (2. Februar 2010)

Ich sag mal so...das mit dem Item war blos die Spitze des Eisberges. Es sind die Kleinigkeiten die das Fass voll machen.


----------



## Najsh (2. Februar 2010)

Was passiert wenn man Raids einfach so laufen lässt:

1. 30 % der angemeldeten Spieler sind pünktlich zum Raid-Start online 
(der Rest questet noch zu Ende, twinkt, oder kommt demnächst mal online
um zu schauen, ob der Raid auch wirklich statt findet)
2. Eine Stunde später ist der Raid komplett - jedenfalls sind 25 Spieler im Schlachtzug.
(davon sind 60% am oder in der Nähe des PC)
3. Es wird langsam angefangen zu porten.
4. 30 Minunten später sind der Grossteil geportet - der Rest steht AFK in Dala 
und postet sporadisch "wann port kommt" oder ob man "porten könnte"
5. Der Raidleiter hat inzwischen sein 3 Bier intus.
6. 3 Stunden nach offiziellem Raidbeginn steht der Raid in der Instanz.
7. Mehrere Spieler flamen auf Grund fehlender Buffs.
8. 80 % der Spieler haben keine Fläschchen etc - weil die grade so teuer
im AH sind.
9. Der Raid-Leiter nutzt die Zeit um sich zu erkundigen ob Leute dabei sind
die den Boss nicht kennen - Alle kennen den Boss ! (klar)
10. 2 Spieler werden geflamed weil sie in PvP-EQ unterwegs sind. 1 Spieler
hat seine Angelrute als Waffe angelegt. 
11. Mehrere Spieler engagieren sich aktiv an der Raidleitung mit:"ogogog pls" uä
12. Mehrere Spieler melden sich nochmal kurz afk - um einkaufen zu gehen,
nochmal kurz mit dem Hund gassi gehen oder ein Buch zu lesen.
14. Raidleiter ist von Bier auf Wodka umgestiegen.
15. 70 % der Spieler können nicht ins TS - weil Mikro kaputt ist oder
weil Mutti nicht hören darf dass Sohnemann noch WoW spielt, statt Hausaufgaben zu machen.
16. Kurz vor Mitternacht - erster Bereitschaftscheck - 90 % anwesend - immerhin - GO
17. Drei Spieler melden kurz nach Kampfbeginn Standbild oder DC
18. Bosskampf nach 1:37 Minute vorbei mit souveränem 1a wipe
19. Diverse Spieler flamen sich gegenseitig 
20. Ein Drittel der Spieler verlässt raid wortlos - einige mitneinem anständigen Abschiedsflame
20. Neue Spieler werden gesucht - und das Spiel startet bei Punkt 1 von vorne


----------



## Kjarrigan (2. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so...das mit dem Item war blos die Spitze des Eisberges. Es sind die Kleinigkeiten die das Fass voll machen.




hm, erst einen ganz tag lang fragen, flames und mitleid erhaschen wollen und plötzlich gibts wieder ganz neue Kleinigkeiten die natürlich ein kindisches Verhalten rechtfertigen sollen?

Dann erzähl doch mal bitte^^

MfG Kjar


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (2. Februar 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so...das mit dem Item war blos die Spitze des Eisberges. Es sind die Kleinigkeiten die das Fass voll machen.




Naja... da du in deinem Eröffnungspost eigentlich hauptsächlich über die Situation bezüglich der schwere Rüstungs Stiefel geschrieben hast, macht es sehr stark den Anschein, dass es dir auch hauptsächlich um das Item ging.

Und da wir nur Informationen zu dieser Situation haben, können wir demzufolge auch nur darauf eine Antwort geben. Und da war - wie von mir schon erwähnt - euer beider Verhalten nicht ganz korrekt. Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung. Gibt sicher auch Leute, die das anders sehen ^^ .


----------



## Nania (2. Februar 2010)

Ich finde die Aussage: "die Plündermeister war eine Zicke" dennoch fragwürdig. 

In einer Gilde, die daraus besteht, Raiden zu gehen, gelten manche Regeln, die man mit dem gesunden Menschenverstand nicht nachvollziehen kann - aber man sollte sich dran halten. 

Was ich mich desweiteren frage: Was waren denn das noch für andere Punkte? 
Allein wegen einem blöden Item die Gilde zu verlassen, zeugt eigentlich eher von Bockigkeit deinerseits, bzw. dem Unvermögen, sich über ein Problem auszusprechen. Das ist Flucht, mehr nicht.


----------



## Aga7 (2. Februar 2010)

@Najsh: rofl, DAS IST DER KERN und Du hast es sehr schön geschrieben.

und wenn es nicht so traurig wäre, würde ich mich darüber kaputtlachen!
Da wir aber schon alle gelernt haben, damit irgendwie psychisch fertig zu werden, ist es trotzdem lustig!


----------



## ztryqer (2. Februar 2010)

JustxShoot schrieb:


> 1. Würde der Healpala von mir auch kein Leder bekommen





Harika schrieb:


> Was mich wundert. Gunship 25er droppt gar keine (schwere Rüstung) ZM Schuhe. Dafür Leder aber halb so tragisch.



IMHO ist der entscheidende Punkt: Beim Luftschiff droppt Leder (bei Todeswhisper schw. Rüstung). Wenn er in dem Punkt schon die Unwahrheit sagt, wie glaubhaft sind dann die anderen "Argumente" noch?

btw... die besten nonHeroic-Schuhe sind die selbst gecrafteten... 

PS: Nach seinem Gildenaustritt sollten doch beide Parteien zufrieden zu sein: Der TE braucht sich nicht mehr unterwerfen und der Raid kann sich 'nen disziplinierten Holy-Paladin suchen.
PPS: Der Raidleiter ist zumeist der "Gott vom Dienst", der Plündermeister eher sowas wie seine linke Hand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (2. Februar 2010)

Das war GILDENINTERN?
Kindergilde oder wie?

1. Wer wegen sowas lootverweigert spinnt, jeder muss mal dringend afk.
2. Wegen sowas sollte bei einem nicht die Konzentration nachlassen
3. Wegen sowas verlässt man nicht sofort die Gilde
4. Im Forum nen Post aufmachen und eine Stellungnahme des Gildenrates/Gildenführung/PM/... etc einfordern und dann ggf die Gilde verlassen


----------

